#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  شباب المنتدي..تعالوا لممر تل ابيب المصري

## daria

*شوية شباب في الجامعة وبالتحديد في عين شمس ومكانهم الدايم ممر تل ابيب (اللي مايعرفوش يسال عليه دة اللي بيتجمع فيهاقسام الاداب خاصة عل منفس وعربي وجغرافيا*
*سامح:لمش كفاية الحر.......لا ومظاهرات بيجيبوا حناجرهم دي منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*علي: ياعم ليهم حق الاسرائيلين اغتالوا عرفات عايز ايه اكتر من كدة؟؟؟؟؟*
*مني(ودي بقي المثقفة اللي فيهم ):لا لو سمحت هوه لسه في المستشفي ولسه عايش واصاباته مش خطيرة*
*هيام:لا خطيرة الجزيرة قالت كدة*
*سامح:بابا بيقولي الجزيرة دي عملاء الامريكان ازاي تصدقيهم*
*هيام:عملاء امريكان.....باباك اللي بيقول كدة خلي حد غيره يتكلم*
*سامح:بتلمحي لايه يا هيام بابا بريء من تهمة المخدرات دي مش كل رجل اعمال ببقي بيهرب فلوسه وبتاع مخدرات وكمان المحكمة برئته انتي حتتهميه ولا صدقتي انك في حقوق ولا ايه*
*علي:بس تعرفوا الفلسطينين دول بيصعبوا عليا اوي*
*مجدي:مايصعبش عليك غالي يا خويا السادات ياما قالهم اجيبلوكوا نص القدس وهما اللي مريضيوش*
*سامح:عشان النص كان غالي عليهم كان باليورو*
*نهي:وكمان مصر ياما حاربت عشانهم في 48 ومش عارفة حروب ايه كدة.... المهم ان احنا عملنا كتير والحرب والحاجات دي بيتاخد من موارد البلد واحنا عندنا ازمة اقتصادية وربنا بيقول(واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة) واحنا مش عندنا الاستطاعة*
*مني:لا لا يا نهي بلاش تأويل للقران......*
*قطعتها نهي:انا ب.......بأيه اوعي تكوني بتشتميني*
*ضحك الجميع لان نهي قضت حياتها كلها في امريكا وملهاش في العربي اوي*
*سامح:بس النهاردة الراديو خرف عندي وجاب الاخبار ولو اني ضابطه علي الاف ام ولقيتهم بيقولوا ان الدول العربية حيبقي ليها رد فعل قوي اوي*
*سابوا الموضوع وقعدوا ساعة يتكلموا علي الاف ام*
*ويقولوا واحد اتنيييييييييييييين ........تلاتة وفي نفس واحد*
*مية فصلة وستة من عشرة ........نجوم اف ام* 
*علي:يووووووووووووووه انا زهقت من كدة مابنعملش حاجة زي مانكون مكسحين بيفكروني بسارونة ابن عمي مش قادر يخلي مدرب النادي عنده يديهم الملعب يومين مع ان المدرب دة لو بس يقولوا علي السجاير المتغمسة اللي بيجيبها للعيال اللي بيدربوا يروح في داهية بس هما عيال عبط*
*سامح:الواحد مش عارف يصدق مين ولا مين الجزيرة ولا الcnn*
*ولا الجرايد ولا الناس انا شخصيا مش باصدق حد*
*علي:كلهم خونة وعملاء يابني كلهم كدة متلمين علي الشعوب الغلابة احنا*
*مني: ولا غلابة ولا حاجة مفيش حاجة تيجي بالساهل لو احنا بنحرص علي ان الاخبار تيجيلنا صحيحة والمرة اللي الاعلام يخدعنا يبقي لينا موقف ماكنش دة حصل وزي ماالناس بتنزل شغلها عشان تيجيب فلوس نعمل مجهود عشان نجيب اخبار صحيحة*
*سامح:والاخبار الصحيحة في الوجبة الصحيحة واسال استشير*
*ويكمل علي : تاكل كدة ....تبقي كدة وتاكل كدة تبقي كدة*
*يضحك الجميع*
*مني:ماتنساش ان في مهمة علينا اننا نعرف الاجانب اللي بيحصل في فلسطين والعراق عشان الغرب هناك بيغطوا علي الاخبار دي*
*نهي: لا بقي انا ابن خالتي عايش هناك وبيقولي دول عارفين كل حاجة بس بيستعبطوا وكمان هناك في ديموقراطية بيعرفوهم كل حاجة وبيسيبوهم يتظاهروا ويقولوا رايهم (yes or noo)*
*سامح:ابن خالتك بتاع (بريتني)*
*نهي: اه* 
*وقعدوا ساعة يتكلموا علي بريتني..............................*
*سامح: طب قوليله عايز صورة واخر شريط ليها تصدقوا يا جماعة ان ابن خالتها صديق شخصي لبريتني*
*علي: وقايلها انه مسلم وعربي*
*نهي: لا طبعا انت عايز ماحدش يكلمه ولا يحترمه*
*مني: بيضيع هويته ودينه حرام عليه* 
*مجدي: لوكنا عايشين في عصر جمال عبد الناصر ماكنش حصل كدة .........*
*سامح: يادي جمال .....شخصيا باحس السادات افضل وممكن اقولك موقف ناس كتيرمش خدوا بالهم منه وبيدل موقفه دة لي ذكاء شديد*
*مجدي: قول*
*سامح: شوفته لما مراته قالتله عايزة اتعلم النيشان عشان لو حد جه يضربك ادافع عنك قالها لا انتي بس صوتي بالصوت الحياني ...........شوفت كان ممكن يسبها تتعلم النيشان كان ممكن يدخلها الجيش كمان لكن بذكائه كان عارف ان صويتها مفعوله اشد*
*مجدي:تصدق انك اهبل  يا ابني د الفيلم**طب شضفت خالتي فرنسا؟؟؟؟؟**وقعدوا  ساعة يتكلموا  علي مني زكي  وخالتي فرنسا**طب لعلمك بقي جمال اذكي كل الناس بتقول علي جمال كان ليه عنين اسد والاسد مفيش اذكي منه**مني: خرجتوا عن الموضوع كنا بنتكلم  عن السادات وجمال عبد الناصر* *والمرة دي اتكلموا  5 دقايق*
*علي: فكرتوني في بت اسمها سعاد ...شبه باسكال مشعلاني حاتجنن واصاحبها انتي بقي يا مني تيجيبلي كتاب مختصر عن جمال عبد الناصر عشان هي مشتركة في الحزب الناصري واخشلها من هنا يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتي وترضي قولوا امين*
*الجميع في صوت واحدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييين*
*مني : ادعوا للفلسطينين احسن*
*نهي: لا انا سمعت ان الدعاء بيستجاب من العبد الصالح*
*والنبي دي مناظر ناس صالحين .........تبص مني حواليها تلاقي سامح وموبيله اللي في كاميرا وكل شوية يوقف واحد عشان يصور بنت وراه حلوة وتلاقي علي بلبسه الامريكي الصريح ونهي اللي الكلية كلها بتتفرج ليها لانها بتبين اقل ما بتخبي......وووووووووو*
*مني:معلش يا جماعة بس لازم يكون لينا رد فعل احنا الشباب والمفروض نكون احسن من كدة نصلح من نفسنا الاول*
*سامح : يادي البتاع ناس تقولك صلح من نفسك وناس تقولك دة مالوش فايدة المهم الجماعة انا زهقت نسمع لمين وناخد بكلام مين* 
*كل حاجة الشباب الشباب مفيش حاجة بتطلع كدة شيطاني الشاب عشان يطلع كويس لازم ابوه يكون كويس وجده مش تاريخه وبس انا مش فاكر جدي اللي طلع الهكسوس من مصر ولا اللي طلع التتار ولا اللي حارب مع صلاح الدين ولا اللي كان في اكتوبر وحتي لو فاكرهم سيبنا من الماضي بقي زيدنا وعدنا فيه كتير*
*اللي قدامي جدي وابويا ولا عملوا حاجة ليه متوقعين اني انا اللي اعمل حاجة ولعلمك يا هيام كلامك صح!!!!!!!!*
*ليه احنا اللي حنحرر فلسطين ومش عارف ايه*
*عشان جينا في عصر الكمبيوتر والنت؟؟؟اسم الله عليهم الكمبيوتر مليان اغاني وجيمز واسال اي واحد فاتح نت كافيه يقولك الشباب بييجوا يدخلوا علي المواقع لسيكو سيكو ياما الشات عشان يصاحبوا*
*ولا عشان جايين في عصر العولمة ادي احنا عرفنا بريتني وجنيفر لوبيز وقوليلي مين كدة عارف مدام كوري ..........ولا عشان ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش فاهم الكبار دول مازرعوش عشان يحصدوا..مصر اديتني ايه عشان اطلع كويس ولا العرب دول الاغنياء منهم بيقولوا علينا معفنين وبنروح نشتغل عندهم عشان فلوسهم ويقولونا لو كنتوا لقيتوا شغل في بلادكم ماكنتوش جيتوا واللي افقر مننا طمعانين في فلوسنا* 
*زهقنا بقي*
*يسكت الجميع ويبصوا لسامح مستغربين* 
*سامح: اه انا مش شاب روش وبس لا باسمع اخبار وباغلي من جوايا وبيبقي نفسي اعمل حاجة لكن ايه يشجعني اسمع في اي مكان تلاقيهم نقد نقد بس. الجيل الجديد.......بوظوا اللغة .طيب خلوا الدراسة ممتعة ومبدعة واللغة العربية جميلة حببونا في العشر دل الكليبات واحنانطلع بنحب اللغة العربية ..غريب امركم !!!!!!!!!الجيل الجديد كسول........هاتولنا شغل واحنا نصحي من النجمة ....طول عمرنا احنا رد الفعل وهما الفعل كفاية ظلم بقي لينا*
*اعملوا انتوا يا كبار حاجة واحنا وراكم وبعدها احنا الاول لما نبقي كبار لكن مش كدة ساعدونا بقي اقفوا جنبنا عشان نعمل حاجة*
*زهقنا بقي.........................................*
*علي:عندك حق كل يوم اسمع الاخبار اتجنن واقعد اسال ليه بس ليه بيحصل كدة طب بابا وماما جابوني ليه مادام حاجي الدنيا اتذل واتهان كدة لاني عربي ولاني مسلم ولاني مصري* 
*نهي: انا كنت في امريكا مش قادرة ارفع راسي هناك ولما جيت هنا فلت نساعد بعضنا عرب وشباب ونعمل حاجة جيت لقيت الوضع كدة*
*مجدي: فاكرة نفسك كوندليزا رايس*
*مني: رضي الله عنها...... ايه يا مجدي ارحمنا احنامحتقرين نفسنا كفاية بنقعد قدام الافلام والاغاني لاربعة الفجر ومابنقدرش نخليهالاربعة وتلت عشان الفجر والصلاة بنتفرج علي الكليبات ونتضايق لو لقينا الاخبار ونحولها ........اه وحشين وبنحتقر نفسنا بس لو احنا السبب واحنا اللي عاملين في نفسنا كدة يقلولونا واحنا نحرق نفسنا في ميدان عام او حل احسن يركنونا علي جنب ويعملوا هما الحكام العظماء يعملوا هما*
*انتوا مش عارفين المعاناة اللي انا فيها باقعد اقرا واقرا واقرا وبالتالي باتعذب واتعذب لاني بعرف والحقيقة صعبة اوي والله* 
*سامح: والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*علي: علي الاقل ندور علي حل دي اقل حاجة ونتكلم ونتحاور* 
*يمكن يمكن*
*ولا ايه يا شباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## gamalelnagar197

بصراحة لو عرفت اصفق هنا لفعلت 

لكن انا فعلا صفقت وبشدة كمان
انها ليست قصة رائعة فقط
بل هى صرخة فى وجه كل ازمنة التنطع 
صرخة فى وجه كل من اضاعوا هذا الوطن
انها منوشر سياسى قوى يصرخ 
مصر لم تمت 
ولن تموت
وقبل ان يتهمنى احد بالمبالغة
انها كلمات فتاة مصرية عمرها ثمانية عشر عاما
نشات فى جيل نانسى عجرم ومحمد عطية
تذكروا
هذه الفتاة المصرية نشات فى جيل لم يقرا عن عبد الناصر كلمة واحدة تمدحه
هذا الجيل كل ما قراه كان يحاول اقناعه ان اسرائيل صديق او على الاقل هى الجانب الاخر ولكنها ليست عدو 
تذكروا انها كلمات فتاة مصرية صغيرة السن لكنها كبيرة القلب والعقل وقوية الروح
انها من الجيل الذى نتهمه بالتفاهة والسطحية والانحلال 
ولكنها
وبالنيابة عن جيلها كله 
تصرخ فى وجوهنا جميعا 
انتم الخونة 
انتم من زرع فاحصدوا 
وهى على حق
شكرا لك يا داريا 
شكرا لك ايتها العبقرية الرائعة
لى عودة لاناقش قصتك الرائعة
ولكن 
هل حقا يوجد ممر فى قلب القاهرة اسمه تل ابيب ام هو رمز كما اتمنى ان يكون 
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## atefhelal

*داريا .. لقد قرأت كل الأزمان فى سردك الروائى الجميل ، رغم أن العادة أن المرء فى نفسه يرى زمنه .. كما رأيت فى سردك روحا لطيفة يغلفها تمردا متفائلا تعرف للحياة قدرها ولاتكون خلاصة فلسفتها فى الحياة أن تسأل : مابالى بروحى هنا ياإله الأرواح ..!! . وإنما سؤالها هو : مابالى لم أكن هنا قبل الآن ومن هو أولى منى بأن يكون هنا ؟!! ..

تحياتى وخالص تمنياتى لك*

----------


## على درويش

*المتألقه داريا بدون اى مجاملة منى لقد انتقلت معك الى داخل جدران الكلية وتصنت على استحياء الى الحوار الرائع والذى تسخرين فيه من كل شىء ولا اخفى عليك اننى فكرت كثيرا فى عمل كهذا وانت سبقتنى اليه فقد دخلت غرفة دردشه بالامس على ال voice chat  وحاولت ان اصنع قضية للحوار الهادف والناصح وتحدثت بالعقل والمنطق والحكمة وبكل الاساليب ونلت من السب ما يعاقب عليه القانون والحت على فكرة حوار داخل غرف الفرفشه والجرى خلف الجنس والمزاج ،لا اطيل عليك الموضوع جميل وحساس وينقل صوره حية للجامعة والمترو وكل الاماكن العامة ولا أنسى بعد أن نال أحد الشباب فى المترو من جسد فتاه بما يسميه الهزار وعاتبته بأن البصرة سقطتت اليوم وأنت تصنع ما تصنع أجاب هو أنا بعمل منكر . أشكرك على هذا العمل الجميل الذى لا ينقصه الا التنسيق ومراجعة بعض الاخطاء الاملائية لك تحياتى*

----------


## daria

حقيقي اشكرك يا سيدي علي تشجيعك الدائم لي
ولقد سمعت تصفيقك فشكرا لك
وفعلا انا لم اتعد الثامنة عشر لاني لم اتهمه اصلا حتي الان
وانا احس بالفعل ان مصر لن تموت 
اما جيل نانسي عجرم ومحمد عطية فأنا بريئة منهم حتي ولو انبهرت بهم في البدابة فالان الامر مختلف 
وانا احاول هنا من خلالا عرض الكثير من الذي سمعته وعرفته ان اجد اجابة علي اسئلتي هل نحن حقا جيل سيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل ضيعنا الامانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من الخائن؟؟؟
من الملوم؟؟؟
هلي بأيدينا شيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل دلنا احد علي الطريق ولم نغعل ام انه لابد ان نبحث عن الطريق ونمهده ونسير فيه وصل كل هذا بمفردنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتظر بفارغ الصبر مناقشتك
فلا تطل الغياب
وشكرا لك من قلبي

----------


## daria

استاذي عاطف هلال
اشكرك علي فهمك العميق والحمد لله ان اعجبك ما كتبت ولكني يا سيدي طماعة جدالذا اطلب من حضرتك رأيك هل نحن علي حق؟؟؟؟؟ارجوك لكم اود ان اقرأ رأيك قريبا من تؤيد من هؤلاء الشباب?

وما دورنا ؟وماذا نستطيع ان نفعل؟ ومن الذي يبدأ اسئلة كثيرة

وشكرا علي مرور حضرتك وتواجدك

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> حقيقي اشكرك يا سيدي علي تشجيعك الدائم لي
> ولقد سمعت تصفيقك فشكرا لك
> وفعلا انا لم اتعد الثامنة عشر لاني لم اتهمه اصلا حتي الان
> وانا احس بالفعل ان مصر لن تموت 
> اما جيل نانسي عجرم ومحمد عطية فأنا بريئة منهم حتي ولو انبهرت بهم في البدابة فالان الامر مختلف 
> وانا احاول هنا من خلالا عرض الكثير من الذي سمعته وعرفته ان اجد اجابة علي اسئلتي هل نحن حقا جيل سيء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل ضيعنا الامانة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من الخائن؟؟؟
> من الملوم؟؟؟
> ...


عزيزتى داريا
اولا
اسمحى لى ان ارفض اسم داريا فانت فى بداية طريقك الاعلامى وكما تعرفين ان راس مال الاعلامى اسمه وثقة الاخرين فى ذلك الاسم
انا ادعوك ان توقعى كل اعمالك باسمك الذى تنوين ان تكتبى به فى عالم الاعلام 
انا واثق انك لن تكتبى يوما كلمة تخجلى ان تنسب لاسمك فكل كلماتك الى الان يفتخر اى انسان ان تنسب لاسمه
ومن حقنا عندما تشرق شمس اسمك فى عالم الاعلام وهو ما اثق انه سيحدث من حقنا ان نفتخر اننا عاصرنا بداية اشراق هذا النجم
ثانيا
بالنسبة لاسئلتك
هناك سؤال اهم
وهو من سيدفع ثمن الحالة التى وصلنا اليها
قبل ان نبحث عن من المسئول 
فلنرى اولا من سيدفع الثمن
انتظر ردك 
طبعا لى عودة لارد على كل اسئلتك
اخوك
جمال النجار

ثانيا

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوع رائع يا دارية الغالية
فيه تمرد ورفض باسلوب جديد 
يدل على وعيك وثقافتك ...

اشكرك جدا مبدعتنا الحبيبة على هذا الموضوع الرائع


بسنت

----------


## daria

باشمهندس علي شكرا علي تواجدك وعلي اعجابك بالعمل
وواضح اننا في الهم سواء
وبالتاكيد سأنتظر عمل حضرتك بدون غيرة(هههههه)
وسأعتبر مقتطفات حضرتك رأي بذاته
وحقيقي  اكرر شكري
 ::

----------


## daria

رفقا بي يا اخي العزيز جمال

اعلامية ونجمه

هذا كثيييييييييير

ولكن لا ارفض لك طلبا 

ولذا ففي العمل القادم سأكتب اسمي

اما سؤالك

فكلنا سيدي

كلنا سندفع الثمن 

من غيرنا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلم رصاص

اجمل شيء في الانسان عندما تتحرك نفسه اللوامه في هذا الوقت لايقدر احد علي الهروب طويلا من لومها.وهذا الذي حدث مع الاخت الفاضله داريا..اتمني لكي ان تنمي هذة المشاعر الجميله . تحياتي للجميع

----------


## daria

بنت مصر

شكرا لك حبيتي علي مرورك
وعلي تشجيعك لي
ويبدو انه حان الوقت للتمرد فعلا ::

----------


## daria

قلم رصاص صاحب المشاركات القيمة جدا

شكرا لك علي مرورك
وندعو الله ان نكون جميعا من اصحاب النفس اللوامة
 ::

----------


## gamalelnagar197

> رفقا بي يا اخي العزيز جمال
> 
> اعلامية ونجمه
> 
> هذا كثيييييييييير
> 
> ولكن لا ارفض لك طلبا 
> 
> ولذا ففي العمل القادم سأكتب اسمي
> ...


عزيزتى داريا
نعم كلنا سندفع الثمن 
ولكن مصر ايضا ستدفع الثمن غاليا 
داريا
مصر ليست مجرد عدة اجيال تعيش فى حاضر غبى وكئيب
مصر اياضا تاريخ وحضارة علمت الدنيا كلها
مصر ايضا دين وقيم ومبادىء اذا سقطت مصر انتهت كل هذه القيم الدينينة والروحية فلا يخفى عليك ان مصر هى  قلب الاسلام وعقله ودرعه وسيفه ايضا
ومصر هى ايضا قلب العروبة وعقلها وايضا هى سيف العروبة ودرعها
ومصر هى ضمير الانسانية كلها 
ومصر هى مستقبل اجيال لم تولد بعد
كل ذلك سيخسر 
وكل هؤلاء سيدفعون ثمن سقوط مصر
الاسلام سيدفع الثمن 
والمسيحية ستدفع الثمن 
والعروبة كلها ستدفع الثمن
والانسانية كلها ستدفع الثمن 
اذا سقطت مصر سقط كل هؤلاء
وكلنا اشتركنا فى قتل مصر 
كلنا متهمون
انا اتهمنا جميعا بالاشتراك فى جريمة قتل مصر 
اتهمنا جميعا 
من اكبر راس فى هذا الوطن الى اصغر مواطن مصرى 
اتهمنا جميعا بالاشتراك فى جريمة قتل مصر
كلنا شارك فى هذه الجريمة 

هناك من شارك بالفعل والعمل 
وهناك من شارك بالتواطؤ والتشجيع
وهناك من شارك بسلبية القرار 
وهناك من شارك بالصمت العاجز المهين 
كلنا مجرمون 

يا سيدتى 
نحن اعطيناكم اسوا الامثلة وكنا اسوا قدوة لكم 
نحن فرطنا فى كل شىء وبعنا كل شىء 
ولكن 
اليس لكم عقول تفقهون بها 
انظرى انت ابنة الثامنة عشر فى ماذا تكتبين 
وانطرى ثلاثة آلاف شاب وفتاة يستقبلون الحثالة محمد عطية فى المطار 
اليس لهم عقول مثل داريا 
بماذا تمتاز داريا عنهم سوى انها قررت الا تستسلم قررت ان تفكر 
يا سيدتىلا يوجد بيننا برىء واحد 
ولا حل امامنا سوى ان نكافح لنحاول انقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه 
داريا 
تواجدك انت وامثالك  يثبت انه رغم كل شىء مازال هناك امل 
وان روح ايزيس لم تمت بعد 
شكرا لك يا سيدتى
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## محمد فاروق

الكاتبة الموهوبة ...داريا

علامة استفهام كبيرة اجدها بين سطور ماكتبتى !!!

وهى بالفعل علامة استفهام مهمة تحتاج لاجابة ....

وبالرغم من اننى اشترك مع الجيل الحالى فى نفس المسؤلية الا اننى اعتقد انى اعرف الحل !!!!!

اذا ولد الطفل بين ابوين كافرين ولا يدينان بالاسلام  ... وبعد ان دخل سلك التعليم وانتهى الى الكلية وتخرج منها وسمع عن الاسلام فهل هو يعذر امام الله عز وجل بانه لم يسلم لانه من ابوين كافرين ... طبعا لا يعذر.

هكذا الجيل الحالى الذى انا منه .... نعم ابى ربانى على كل الاشياء السيئة ولم اسمع منه نصيحة واحدة او توجيه للعمل الصالح ... فهل بعد ان كبرت وتخرجت من الجامعة واعمل الان بشركة محترمة هل بعد كل هذا لم اعرف الخطأ من الصواب ؟؟؟؟

لا ..لقد علمت الصواب بان اعمل حتى ارتقى بان اتقى الله فى عملى وفى نفسى وزوجتى واتقى الله مع جيرانى وزملائى واهلى واقوى الصلة بينى وبين ربى .... نعم علمت الصواب وهناك الكثيرون من يعلمون الصواب ولكن ............. من منا يفعل هذا الصواب ؟؟؟؟ 

هذا هو السؤال ؟؟؟؟

اى ان الذنب ليس ذنب السابقون نعم عليهم اصراً بما جنوه علينا ولكن بما اننا صرنا كباراً بما فيه الكفاية فنحن نتحمل مسؤلية اعمالنا الان ...... ولا انت مش معاكى بطاقة ؟؟؟؟؟

كلمات كثيرة اريد ان اقولها لك ... ولكن بالفعل ماقرأته ملأنى فخراً ....

محمد فاروق

----------


## shody20

أرفع القبعة احتراما لكل شيء رأيته و شعرت به .. كل صورة تمرد ..  و كل  غصاصة من أسلوب تفكير حقيقي أشهده بيننا نحن الشباب ...
كأني شايف سيد درويش بيغني من كلمات الناس البساطاء.. ماشاء الله عليكي يا داريا...
و لكنه هذه المرة يتحدث باسم الشباب المغيبين( مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد ).... ذلك الجيل المسكين المتهم ... و الذي سيتحمل أكثر من طاقته بعد ذلك ..
ذلك الجيل الذي افتقد للقدوة...
وجد قدوته في نانسي و روبي و محمد عطية... 
كانت كل ثقافته مستقاه من التلفاز و الدش .... و نعلم جميعاً تلك السموم المعروضة فيها...
اهتم فقط بالنوع السيارة... و الموبايل .. و الأفلام و السينما ..و البنات و الصيف...
لم يتعلم سوى هذا الأسلوب من التفكير.. و بهذه الطريقة من التفكير.... أو لنقل ترك ليتعلم هذا الأسلوب.... 
ذلك الجيل الذي لم يحسب حسابه أحد.. تركه الجميع ليأخذ تعاليمه شيطانياً...
ثم اتهموه نفسه بالشيطانية...و كأنهم " مالهومش دعوة "...
ذلك الجيل الذي تربى على " امشي جنب الحيط" " مالناش دعوة " و حاجات تانية كتير... ذلك الجيل المتروك ... المرمي..
ذلك الجيل الذي احتككت به بالجامعة .. (و أحمد الله أني كنت خارج الحرم الجامعي.. و إلا كانت حياتي اصبحت سواداً ...)
رأيته بالجامعة...و على القهاوي.. و في الكافيهات.. و في المولات ... 
ذلك الجيل الفارغ .. العجوز.. و الذي سيتهبط عليه المسؤولية هبوطاً... فالجيل الحالي و هو المتهم الأول و الرئيسي سيذهب إلى مصيره ... و سيترك لنا الراية ...متقطعة .. متوسخة ... و يتهمنا نحن بقذارتها ... بل سيترك لنا الحمل لنحمله دون أن يفعل ما عليه اتجاهنا... 
الراجل قعد يشتغل و يدور في الساقيه عشان المم..
و الست قعدت تحارب عشان حريتها .... و حاجة اسمها المساواة... 
و تركا الاثنان طفليهما يصرخ ... و يصيح... 
ثم اتهموه بأنه مزعج ليس منه فائدة... 
سابوه يغير من جلده.. ثم اتهموه بالقبح.. مع العلم أنهم من اشتروا له جلده الجديد...

أتذكر مقالاً رأيته في الأهرام بعث من طالب لابراهيم حجازي... 
و كان لوماً شديداً لهذا الجيل .. و الذي يتنصل من كل شيء..
جيل آبائنا ... ذلك الجيل الذي عاش ما نقول عنه زمن الحب الجميل..
عاش القضية.. حضر الثورة... و تشبع بأفكارها النبيلة... ( بغض النظر عن التنفيذ)
عاش النكسة و الاستنزاف .. و عاش النصر في 73...
ثم ماذا؟؟ 
دائماً ما كنت أسأل والدي.. انتوا اتربيتوا كويس ( أتحدث عن جيله كله و ليس والدي شخصياً فلولاه لكنت من جيل نانسي فكرياً ) أقول له .. تربيتوا جيداً.. إذن كيف جاء من تحت أيديكم جيلنا هذا؟؟؟ ما بني على باطل فهو باطل.. و لم تكونوا باطلين أبداً في تربيتكم ... شربتوا كل ما هو جيد.. و لكنكم أنانيون .. لم تشربونا ما شربتوا.. بال على العكس.. تركتمونا لنشرب من ترع و مصارف الأفكار... 

و رغم اتهامي الشديد لهذا الجيل ( جيل الآياء) ... و لكني أرجع وأتفق مع أ. جمال النجار..
لقد كبرنا يا شباب... نعلم الصحيح من الخطأ.... 
و حتى نرجع أنفسنا إلى الطريق القويم .. سنحتاج مجهود 3 أجيال...
مجهود لجيل الأباء.. حتى نعلم أنفسنا بانفسنا... ثم مجهود جيلنا ... لنبدع بما استقيناه بأنفسنا ... ثم لنسلم الراية بيضاء للجيل اللي بعد كدة... أبناؤنا و أحفادهم... 

على فكرة يا دكتور... لا تطلب من انسان تعلم في الغابة ... أن يتحضر و أن يتعامل بمدنية .. دة صعب..
و مش معنى أن هناك بعض أفراد استطاعوا التكيف و هداهم الله سواء السبيل أن تكون هذه هي القاعدة..
أبداً  ...القاعدة أن تعلمني ( و خصوصاً أني لم اصل لسن أتعلم فيه من نفسي) .. ثم تطلب مني التنفيذ و الابداع...
فلا تأتي على من لم تعلومهم من جيلنا .. و تقولوا .. ما هو دارياً اهي كويسة ماشاء الله... اشمعنى انتوا؟؟ 
هذا ما أقوله عن التنصل.. أعلم أنك عزيزي قلت أننا مسؤولون جميعاً..  و هذا هو المريح .. و لكنكم المسؤول الأكبر..
أما عن جيلنا فليعينا الله على تقويمه.... ستعلمه الحياة ... قد يصمد.. و قد يهوي .. و تهوي معه البلد كلها...
و لكني متفائل أنا به كثيراً.. لأني أراه الآن في المساجد أيضاً.. هناك حركة.. أرجو أن تتركونا نحافظ عليها ... و على استمرارها و كبرها...


عزيزتي دارية.. رائع ما كتبتي.. كعادتك اسلوب سلس سهل.. يخرج من الواقع بطبيعية.. يؤرخ الحاضر بشفافية.. 
تحياتي لهذا العمل الرائع..
تحياتي ايتها المبدعة الصغيرة.. ::

----------


## shody20

زي ماقلت يا محمد يا فاروق في ردي...
صعب أن تعلم انسان الغاب التحضر... و اذا تعلم هو ذلك فقد بذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً.. و عمل مجهود جيلين .. لحد ما يجيب أطفال و يعمل كمان مجهود لجيل آخر....
ما تظلمش الشباب..
بس أيضاً دة مش معناه أن تركه لمسؤوليته الذي وضعه أمامها القدر هو شيء مبرر..
على العكس..
و لكن يحتاج منا هذا أن نحارب.. و لكم سنكون مفتخرين بأنفسنا أمام الله.. عندما نقول له لقد فعلنا ذلك لديننا و أمتنا...
حاولنا قدر استطاعتنا... و يأتي الاسلام بعد أن يمثله الله ليقول هذا ساعدني.. و هذا نصرني... و هذا .. و هذا...
شايفيين يا ولاد..
نحتاج للتكالب و الاتحاد...
بالجد و بالهزار... 
بالفهم و المجهود و العلم... 
محتاجين على الأقل أن نخرج نحن جيلاً افضل منا..
عرفنا اللي وقعوا فيه أباءنا..!!؟؟ نعمل احنا بقى الصح... 
الموضوع صعب و لكنه غير مستحيل .. و أعتذر للجميع عن الاطالة..
تحياتي ::

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

أبني shody 20 
باعتباري من ذلك الجيل الذي عاش الحلم الجميل و فشل في تحويلة الي واقع و فقد البوصلة بعد 73 في اللهاث وراء لقمة العيش و المادة وثقافة الاستهلاك .. أؤيدك في كل كلمة قلتها
جيلنا مسئول عن الشباب الذين وصفتهم داريا بابداع .. شباب كبر دماغك ونفضلهم .. نحن من نسينا ان نعلمهم اشياء كثيرة و نحن نحاول توفير السيارة والشقة والموبايل و الدش ليستمتع الشباب .. لقد نسينا ان نعلمهم الاعتماد علي النفس والقيم و بدلا من ذلك علمناهم النفاق و الواسطة والاتكالية بل و احيانا الانانية
ولكن رغم ذلك اؤيد محمد فاروق فعليكم مسئولية اصلاح اخطائنا ولا أخفي تفاؤلي فأنا أحب هذا المنتدي لهذا السبب لأني استرجع الامل عندما أقرأ لشباب مثلكم يستطيع ان يأخذ بيد مصر الي مكانتها المستحقة
اعتذر *لكم* بالنيابة عن كل جيلي اذا كان للأعتذار فائدة فنحن فعلا المسئولين  ::

----------


## daria

ايزيس تحييك
 وتعبت من الشكر والثناء
وتنتظر باقي النقاش 

فوجودك يضفي الرقي علي المكان

ايمان 

 ::

----------


## daria

محمد فاروق 

اخي الحبيب انت تعلم مدي تأثير وصفك اياي بالموهبة ولكن دعنا من تلك الامور ولنري وجهة نظرك 

اولا اعيد واكرر

انني لم افصح عن وجهة نظري بعد

وكل ماذ كرته   مجرد عرض لكل مايشغلني او افكر فيه

اما وجهة نظرك فلها قيمتها جدا

اذن علينا اللوم

مادمنا كبرنا وتعلمنا وشاهدنا التلفاز واصبح لنا بريد الكتروني 

ولكن يا محمد فين اللي يقولك اقفل القناة دي وتابع دي عشان وعشان 

ولا دي بردة احنا

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا لمرورك وانا التي يملائها الفخر لوجودك ::  

ايمان

----------


## daria

و*واضح يا شودي ان المفروض اني كنت استشيرك في الموضوع الاول عشان اخد رايك الهايل دة واللي كله تعبير عن دفاعنا فعلا*

*فعلا يا شودي مفيش اي اهتمام طالبين مننا نطلع رائعين كدة من نفسنا بيبصوا للمميزات اللي لقيناها ومش بيقدروا العيوب* 

*بصراحة رايك قيم جدا*

*ومش محتاج لتعقيب مني*

*(بس خد بالك احنا مش نعرف اذا كان الاستاذ جمال من جيل الشباب ولا الكبار)* 

*اما بقي عدم اتفاقك مع محمد فاروق فيمكن عندك حق فيه جزئيا*

*وفي النهاية زي ماقولتلك اي محاولة مني للتعقيب حتكون سخيفة لان ردك قيم جدا وانت عرضت وجهة نظرك بمنتهي الوضوح* 

*فشكرا لك* 
*ايمان*

----------


## daria

استاذ عمرو اسماعيل اهلا بك

فهذه اول مرة اتشرف برد من حضرتك ::  

ويمكن حلو الاعتراف بالذنب دة(ههههه)

عايزين حقنا بقي ::  

الاعتذار مقبول لكن وبعدين

مش تلحقونا بقي وتحاولوا معانا يمكن ييجي مننا ::  

وشكرا علي مروروك الموضوعي ::  
ابنتك
اذا سمحت لي ان اكون
ايمان

----------


## youssra

ممر تل ابيب ......................... برغم من ان المكان حقيقي و موجود بالفعل الا انه في الحوار يظهر وكأنه رمز انت مثلا لم تختاري ممر جمي لكن قلتي تل ابيب...... الرمز لم يغب من امام عيني طوال قرائتي للحوار و هذا يحسب لك................. و يشبه هذا الحوار مسرحيات مسرح الهناجر و القومي اللعب في الدماغ و كده  يشبه المسرحيه التي تطرح قضيه ما ........................ تقدري تكمليها مسرحيه لان المسرح هو العالم الموازي للحياه

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

ابنتي داريا
انه فخر لي ان يكون لي ابنة بمثل موهبتك ولا ادري هل يستطيع جيلنا ان يفعل مثلما قلت( مش تلحقونا بقي وتحاولوا معانا يمكن ييجي مننا) فقد تولي المسئولية أخيرأ فرئيس الوزراء ووزير التعليم العالي هما من جيلي ..جيل من ولدوا مع ثورة يوليو واصابهم الاحباط بعد 73 وعرفوا الغربة بحثا عن التدريب والتعليم و لقمة العيش و نسوا مصر
انا نفسي أومن انه ييجي منكم وكلي أمل انكم ستنتشلوا مصر مما هي فيه .. لقد كتب علينا ان نكون مرحلة انتقالية تستسلم الراية لفترة قصيرة لتسلمها لمن هم أجدر علي حملها و هو انتم
تحياتي لك يابنيتي

----------


## جنان الفردوس

عزيزتي الغالية داريا..
عبرت فعلا عما يجول بخاطري من تساؤلات..
واسمحي لي أن أخرج لك ما بداخلي من غضب حزين..
كانت تلك رسالة كتبتها لأوجهها لأديب أعتز به لكنني لم أستطع ان أرسلها إليه
وها أن أخط بعض حروفها علّي استريح من ثقلها على عاتقي..
..
..... سيدي .. نحن جيل مظلوم..
أنتم تنستم عبير الحرية .. وعرفتم معنى الكرامة .. تذوقتم روعة الانتصار 
وعشتم في زمن الحب ..كان الوقت أمامكم ومعكم لتتعلموا وتتثقفوا وتدركوا 
جوانب الحياة وخباياها ..عايشتم واقعا جميلا..
 لكنكم فرطتم في كل هذا- بإرادتكم أو رغما عنكم-  فرطتم في كل ما زرعه الآخرون لكم 
.. ولم تحاولوا أن تزرعوا لنا..
أخرجتمونا في غابة تملؤها الوحوش مجردين من أبسط حقوقنا في أن نتعلم كيف نحيا في هذا الغاب
لم تعلمونا كيف نسترد كرامتنا الضائعة .. لم تبذروا فينا بذور التضحية والفداء
لم تصنعوا منا رجالا في وقت ما أشد الحاجة فيه للرجال ..
تركتونا في همومنا تائهين ضائعين ..و انقسمنا لشقين ..
شق يموت في كل يوم ألف مرة .. يتجرع مرارة الحصار .. ويصادق جراحه وآلامه
يمضي حياته في محاولات بائسة لاسترداد ارضه وعرضه وكرامته..
الغضب قد تملك حياته وأقسم ألا يسير في درب ذليل
وشق بائس تعيس .. تائه في دروب الضلال .. يعذبه أنين إخوانه .. وتجذبه الملهيات
من عُري وتفاهة .. يشعر بالعجز والذل .. غارق في براثن الجهل والضياع ..
والكل ينظر له باستحقار .. ويتهمه بإضاعة حقوقه وحقوق إخوانه .. يطالبونه بأن يشحذ
همته وأن يفيق .. يطالبونه بأن يكف عن تفاهته ويعيي الهول القادم .. يطالبونه بأن يسترد
حقوقه المبعثرة ..
غير مدركين أنهم يطالبونه بأشياء لم يعلموه كيف يحققها ؟؟
..
تتهموننا سيدي بأننا جيل لا هدف له ولم تسألوا أنفسكم 
كيف نصل إلى أهدافنا في هذا الظلام وأنتم لم تمنحونا مصباحا ينير لنا طريقنا؟
تتهموننا باننا جيل فاسد .. ولم تسألوا أنفسكم من الذي أفسدنا؟
تتهموننا بالضلال .. ولم تسألوا أنفسكم ما السبب في ذلك .. ؟
تتهموننا وتتهموننا ... وتحملونا أعباء أخطائكم .. ولم تمنحوا أنفسكم يوما برهة من 
التفكير في حالنا .. وفي من الذي يجب ان يتحمل العبء ..؟

سيدي.. أنا لا أحملكم كافة المسئولية ففي هذا ظلم واجحاف .. فنحن أيضا مخطئون..
كان يجب أن نعي أننا الآن أمام مسئولية كبيرة وعلى عاتقنا واجب لابد من تنفيذه وبمفردنا
نحن الآن متساوون في المسئولية .. ومتساوون في الأخطاء ..
يبقى شيء واحد ..من حقنا ألا  تطالبوننا بأن نستعيد النصر والحرية والعزة والكرامة
ألا تطالبونا بان نفيق من غفلتنا ونعيد ما سلب من حقوقنا ..
ألا تطالبونا بأن نصبح جيل متعلم واع  مثقف له أهداف في الحياة يسعى لتحققيها ..
ألا تطالبوننا بأن نكف عن الضلال والاستهتار .. وبأن نعيد زمن الحب
وأن تعود القيم والمبادئ في حياتنا..
ألا تطالبوننا بأي شيء قبل أن تحققوا ما عليكم من واجبات ..
قبل أن تعيدوا لنا دفء الأسرة وحنانها الذي افتقدناه كثيرا .. قبل أن تكفوا عن لومنا
على أخطائنا وعتابنا على ما أقترفناه من آثام ..وتبدءوا معنا أولى خطواتنا..
قبل أن تكفوا عن تشاءمكم – الذي يمدنا باليأس - من حاضرنا ومستقبلنا ..
و تنيروا لنا طريقنا بالحب والأمل ..
تلك هي شروطنا
فهل ستفعلون..؟؟

..
داريا الغالية ..
أبدأي ونحن وراءك .. استمري ولا تتوقفي أبدا أيتها الرائعة
فالطريق شاق وطويل ..
..
أحييك على شجاعتك وتمردك عزيزتي.. واعتذر عن الاطالة

----------


## gamalelnagar197

عزيزتى داريا
وهكذا قد تم تثبيت موضوعك باعتباره واحد من اهم المواضيع فى القاعة السياسية
اعتقد انه من حقك ان ينسب هذا النجاح لاسم صاحبته الحقيقى 
ذلك الاسم الذى اتوقع فعلا ان يشرق فى مجال الاعلام 
داريا 
هناك فتاة مصرية عمرها خمسة عشر عاما فقط كتبت قصة اقامت الدنيا فى ايطاليا 
صغر السن ليس معناه عدم العبقرية 
بل هو دليل على العبقرية 
اسف يا سيدتى
لن اقبل ردك على ردى هذا الا موقعا باسمك الذى ستكتبين به فى الاعلام فى مقبل الايام
حرام ان ينسب هذا النجاح لمجرد اسم رمزى 
انا اعتبر تثبيت موضوعك نجاح كبير لك فى وسط هذه الكوكبة من الفرسان المخضرمين 
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## daria

يسرا

صديقتي العزيزة 
اشكرك علي تشبيهك لموضوعي بذلكالمسرح الذي سمعت في مدحه الكثير
ولكني اتمني عودتك برايك
كيسرا
فتاة مصرية عربية مسلمة
وفعلا ممير تل ابيب اكيد في رمز
(اهلا باداب واتلامذتهاا) ::

----------


## daria

جنان الفردوس
اهلا بك حبيبتي
واهلا بالاراء الرائعة
اهو دا الكلام
كنتي فين من زمان
معلش مش حناقش معاكي الموضوع دلوقتي 
لاني عايزة كلللللل الشباب يقلولي رايهم
وطبعا اعضاء المنتدي الافاضل الكبار 
لذلك ستكون وجهة نظري في نهايية الموضوع
ولكن حقيقي مشاركة رائعة
احييك يا جنان
و ::

----------


## daria

استاذ جمال

لقد كتبت اسمي عدة مرات
وانا فعلا سعيدة جدا بتثبيت الموضوع
واظن الاستاذ عاطف يحب تشجيع الشباب
فهنيئا له بحبنا
استاذ جمال
اخي العزيز
انتظر ردك
ايمان فاروق

----------


## daria

شكررا لاستاذ عاطف  ::  

لتثبيت الموضوع
وارجو ان يعود الينا برأيه
ابنتك
ايمان  ::

----------


## gamalelnagar197

عزيزتى الاستاذة الفاضلة / ايمان فاروق
هذه القصيدة كتبها الفارس الانسان المرحوم نزار قبانى الى تلاميذ غزة 
اعتقد انه كان يجب ان يوجهها ايضا اليكم الى تلاميذ مصر بل كان يجب ان يخاطب بها كل الشباب العربى 
فاليكم ايها الغاضبون اهديها 
جمال النجار
الغاضبون

ياتلاميذ غزة .. 

علمونا 

بعض ما عندكم 

فنحن نسينا 

علمونا 

بان نكون رجالا 

فلدينا الرجال 

صاروا عجينا.. 

علمونا كيف الحجارة  تغدو 

بين أيدي الأطفال 

ماسا ثمينا 

كيف تغدو 

دراجة الطفل ،لغما 

وشريطالحرير 

يغدو كمينا 

كيف مصاصة الحليب 

إذا ما اعتقلوها 

تحولت سكينا 

يا تلاميذ غزة 

لا تبالوا 

بإذاعتنا 

ولا تسمعونا 

اضربوا 

اضربوا 

بكل قواكم واحزموا

أمركم

ولا تسألونا 

نحن أهل الحساب 

والجمع 

والطرح 

فخوضوا حروبكم 

واتركونا 

أننا الهاربون 

من خدمة الجيش 

فهاتوا حبالكم 

واشنقونا 



نحن موتى.. 

لايملكون ضريحا 

ويتامى 

لا يملكون عيونا 

قد لزمنا  جحورنا 

وطلبنا منكم 

أن تقاتلوا  التنينا 

قد صغرنا، أمامكم 

ألف قرن 

وكبرتم 

_خلال شهر_قرونا 

ياتلاميذ غزة 

لاتعودوا 

لكتاباتنا.. ولا تقرأونا 

نحن آباؤكم 

فلا تشبهونا 

نحن أصنامكم 

فلا تعبدونا 

نتعاطى 

القات السياسي 

والقمع 

ونبني مقابرا 

وسجونا 



حررونا 

من عقدة الخوف فينا واطردوا 

من رؤوسنا الأفيونا.. 

علمونا 

فن التشبث بالأرض 

ولا تتركوا 

المسيح حزينا.. 

يا أحباءنا  الصغار 

سلاما 

جعل الله يومكم 

ياسمينا 

من شقوق الأرض الخراب 

طلعتم 

وزرعتم جراحنا 

نسرينا 

هذه ثورة الدفاتر.. 

والحبر 

فكونوا على الشفاه 

لحونا.. 



أمطرونا 

بطولة وشموخا 

واغسلونا من قبحنا 

اغسلونا

ولا تخافوا موسى

ولا سحر موسى 

واستعدوا 

لتقطفوا الزيتونا 

إن هذا العصر اليهودي الأمريكي

وهم 

سوف ينهار

لو ملكنا  اليقينا… 



يا مجانين غزة 

ألف أهلا بالمجانين 

إن هم حررونا 

إن عصر العقل السياسي.. 

ولي من زمان.. 

فعلمونا الجنونا..
نزار قبانى

----------


## atefhelal

*سوف أشارك برأيى طبعا ياإيمان ، ولاأخفى عليك بأنى أحسست بالسعادة لسعادة الآخرين بموضوعك وخاصة الإخوة الأفاضل الأساتذة جمال النجار ومتابعته الجميلة لك ، المهندس شادى رغم إنشغاله فى الوقت الحالى ، الأستاذ عمرو اسماعيل ، على درويش شاعر الغلب ورغيف العيش اللى ألهمنى بالكلام عن رغيف الحواوشى ، الأساتذة قلم رصاص ومحمد فاروق ، والأخوات الفاضلات بنت مصر وجنان الفردوس ويسرا ، أرجو أن لاأكون قد نسيت واحدا من أصدقائى ...

وألتقى معك ومعهم قريبا على هذه الصفحة الجميلة إن شاء الله*

----------


## daria

اخي  جمال
شكرا علي اضافتك الرائعة هذه 
وفعلا القصيدة جميلة
اختيار موفق
شكرا ::

----------


## ابن البلد

داريه  :: 
أنتي أسمك بقه إيمان  :: 

موضوع حلو 
يعني شبه واقعي 
بس ليه تعليق بسيط
صعب تلاقي كمية الشباب اللي بنفس الأسلوب ده في جروب واحد 
يعني لازم يكون فيه بينهم كذا واحد كويس ومختلف في الرأي معاهم 
 :: 
كل التحيه لك
 :f: 
إيمان 
 ::

----------


## daria

سأنتظر بالطبع رأيك يا استاذ عاطف
وانا ايضا سعيدة ان حاز موضوعي اعجاب الاعضاء
ولم اكن اتوقع هذا التفاعل
فشكرا للجميع ::

----------


## daria

لاول مرة ابن البلد 

المشرف العام لمنتدي ابناء مصر ::  
يرد علي مشاركة لي
لاوووووووووووووووول مرة
انا عارفة اني في قاعة السياسة وكل حاجة بس معلش
نستعير من  ::  قاعة الفن فرح صغير ::  
شكرا علي مرورك يا احمد 
وكنت اتمني الاقي رايك
وعلي فكرة الطيور علي اشكالها تقع
ودة غير ان مني (المثقفة اللي فيهم)
كانت كويسة شوية بردة
واه اسمي ايمان ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> لاول مرة ابن البلد 
> 
> المشرف العام لمنتدي ابناء مصر 
> يرد علي مشاركة لي
> لاوووووووووووووووول مرة
> انا عارفة اني في قاعة السياسة وكل حاجة بس معلش
> نستعير من  قاعة الفن فرح صغير 
> شكرا علي مرورك يا احمد 
> وكنت اتمني الاقي رايك
> ...


 أيوه بس مني دي باين كانت عايشه في أمريكا
ومتعرفش حاجه عن العربي
علي حسب ذاكرتي في قرائة الموضوع  ::$:

----------


## atefhelal

*داريا .. أو عزيزتى ابنتى إيمان

قرأت حكايتك برموزها للمرة الثانية ، وعندما أبديت إعجابى بها أول مرة كان سببه تلك الصورة الصادقة التى نقلتيها لنا عن كيف يتشكل عقل شبابنا مع أمور واقعنا الحالى بأسلوب شيق مع التزامك بخط بسيط للفهم الناضج المشترك ببعض المداعبة من اللغة للمشاعر  .. فالجمال فى روايتك هو منطقها وصدق عباراتها على ألسنة شبابنا التائه ، دون إخضاع العبارات فيها لمعايير الصدق أو الكذب الجامدة ، وهى فى جملتها ليست لغوا أو خالية من المعنى ... بل كل كلمة بها تشكلت عندى فى معانى كثيرة...

وجمال روايتك يتمثل أيضا فى النقلات الفجائية من مشكلة لأخرى على لسان أبطالك يربطها جميعا خيطا واحدا ، فمن مشكلة فلسطين إلى مشكلة الإعلام إلى مشكلة البطالة وهكذا .. إلى السؤال الذى ألح على سامح أحد أبطال روايتك الذى لايؤمن بالمظاهرات المحبوسة داخل الجدران إلى تهكمه على الإعلام والأحوال بقوله : " إن الأخبار الصحيحة فى الوجبة الصحيحة" ، ثم انتقاله إلى اتهام الشباب بالكسل وعدم مسئوليتة عن البطالة وفقدانه كل حلم وحيلة أمامها ، ثم يسأل أخيرا عن الحل ؟!! ، وأعتبر أن شخصية سامح هى شخصية محورية فى روايتك .. أما نهى على سبيل المثال فقد غلب عليها الإحساس بالمشكلة الإقتصادية ، وقد يرجع هذا إلى ضغط الزخم الإعلامى الجارف للسلع الإستهلاكية والكمالية بعد عودتها من أمريكا ، فتحولت إلى شخصية سلبية رغم مطالبتها بشيئ تعجز عنه على مستوى الفرد وهو إعادة ترتيب البيت من الداخل والإستعداد بالقوة والمقدرة قبل مواجهة أعدائنا ، فتتهمها منى بتأويل القرآن لمجرد المخالفة فى الرأى كظاهرة غالبة على شباب اليوم ...

أما النظرة السطحية لبعض أبطال روايتك بلجوئهم إلى تبرير ظاهرة سلبيتهم وعبثيتهم دون تفسيرها ، ولومهم الآباء فى هذا الشأن طبقا للعبارة التى جاءت على لسان أحد الأبطال : " أن الكبار مازرعوش علشان يحصد الصغار .. ومصر إديتنا إيه علشان نطلع كويسين " .. فهذا تصوير جيد لقطاع كبير من شباب هذا اليوم ، وصل إلى سلبيته نتيجة عدم التواصل الصادق والجيد بين الأجيال فى الخبرة والقيم والإنتماء .. ولكن على مستوى الأسرة لاتستطيع تلك العينة من الشباب نكران فضل ومجهود الآباء فى تنشئتهم ، فكم عانى الآباء على مستوى الأسرة وحرموا أنفسهم من الكماليات وبعض الضروريات ليتمكنوا من الصرف على أبنائهم فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة ويجنبوهم قدر استطاعتهم الإحساس بالعجز أمام مشاكل الحياة ، والكل يعلم أن عناصر تنشئة المواطن معقدة ومتشابكة فى زمن التليفزيون والدش والكومبيوتر والموبايل ، وفى زمن ضعف فيه دور المدرسة فى المرحلة الإبتدائية ، وتبقى للآباء دورا غاية فى الضعف وخاصة مع الفقر وتفشى البطالة .. المشكلة التى وصلنا لها هى نتيجة لتراكمات معقدة فوق قدرة إنسان بمفرده ، وقد بذل الآباء على مستوى الأفراد كل مافى قدرتهم فى محاولة للإنقاذ ، ولاأذكر هنا شهداء معارك 48 ، 56 ، 67 ، 1973 .. ولكنى أذكر على سبيل المثال اعتصام عمال شركة الحديد والصلب لثلاثة أيام متواصلة داخل الشركة وكان من بينهم أم أولادى رحمها الله فى نهاية عام 1969 مطالبين بزيادة الأجر والحوافز أسوة بشركات أخرى ولمقابلة الزيادة فى أسعار السلع الرئيسية .. وتم تنفيذ مطالبهم  .. وبعد ذلك جاء السادات وفرح بلقب "كبير العائلة" الذى اختاره لنفسهوأكثر من الوعود بالرخاء مقابل السلام وتوقيع معاهدة كامب دافيد ، وعندما ضج الناس من موجات الغلاء المتلاحقة انتفضوا فى شوارع القاهرة ، ففرض حظرا للتجول وقُتل بعض آبائكم فى تلك الإنتفاضة ، وأطلق عليها السادات انتفاضة الحرامية ، لقد تعب الآباء حقا والأمثلة كثيرة لتعبهم ولما لاقوه نتيجة صراخهم .. إلى أن اضطروا أخيرا للتقوقع حفاظا على صغارهم وأملا فى تنشئتهم لإكمال دورهم فى حب مصر .... إن سامح هو أنضج شخصية فى روايتك لأنه على الأقل سأل عن الحل ومن أجل ذلك فإنى أهديه ماكتبته فى الستينيات من القرن الماضى بالرابط المذكور بعد بعنوان "نهاية الطريق"  :*

*http://www.helalsoftware.net/atef/atef.html*

----------


## Om Hossam

ابنتي العزيزة /داريا

بداية تقبلى تحياتى الشخصية إليك
ثم من أعماقي أهنئك على هذا الفكر ذو المستوى العالى رغم حداثة سنك وان شاء الله سوف يكون لك شأن رفيع فى المستقبل لانك تحبين وتجيدين عملك وشروط نجاح المرء فى حياته العملية هى ان يحبه ويخلص اليه
ابنتي

  لو كان هذا هو تفكير نسبة معقولة من شبابنا ولا أقول معظمهم لتغير حال البلد ولكننى من موقعى كمسئول فى عملى ويعمل معى عدد كبير من شباب الموظقين فى أعمار مختلفة اقف لك احتراما لانك بهذه المقالة أوضحت كل ما يدور بعقل الشباب الواعى وأقول الواعى وليس كل الشباب
أبنني : مصر لم تمت ولن تمت وستظل إلى ابد الآبدين -مصر تسرق منذ آلاف السنين فهل أفلست - مصر احتلها اقوى الدول فى العالم فهل انهارت - لا بابنتي بل فى كل مرة يظهر من أبنائها من يحررها
أما من المخطأ ومن الصائب فهذا سؤال صعب الإجابة عليه لأننا جيل الآباء ماذا كان بيدينا نفعله فى أيامنا ولم نفعله-هل  بأيديكم اليوم شيئا تقدرون عليه ولكنكم لم تفعلوه - مصر كانت تمر بأزمة اقتصادية طاحنة قى 67 ولم نكن مستدين لملاقاة اليهود بالعدة والعتاد كما أفهمنا جمال عبد الناصر وماذا كانت النتيجة كانت الهزيمة الساحقة وضياع  سيناء هل كان فى أيدينا شيئا نفعله فى ذلك الوقت ولم نفعله-كانت مصر تحكم بالنا و الحديد وكنا ونحن صغارا لا يشغل بالنا الا الدراسة فلا كليبات ولا أغاني هايطة ولهذا كان الطفل الصغير يجلس بجوار والده وهو يسمع نشرة الأخبار فنشأنا نتكلم فى شئون بلدنا منذ نعومة أظفارنا ولكننا كنا نتكلم همسا وسرا فى هذه الموضوعات  لان جدتى كانت تنهانا عن الكلام لان الحيطان لها ودان وييجيوا يقبضوا عليكم وانتم نائيمين 
وكانت مصر فى اسوء حالتها الاقتصادية ورغم هذا دخلنا حرب 73 كنت فى ذلك الوقت فى مستقبل سن الشباب فرأيت ماذا فعل صغار الشباب وماذا فعلت الأمهات والآباء وعمل كل فى ذلك الوقت ما يستطيع عمله فهل أتيح لنا اكثر ولم نفعله
خرجت مصر من 73 بنصر ولكنه نصر ناقص بسبب الثغرة اولا ثم خلو مصر من قمح لا يكفى لغذاء شعبها الا لأسبوع واحد -ماذا كان يا يدينا ان نفعله ولم نفعله
كم ضابط وجندي من خيرة شبابنا أعرقهم جيدا وأنا فى صياى راحوا شهداء فى 67 و 73 دفاعا عن وطننا وديننا- لقد كان فى معظم البيوت فى الحى الذى كنت اقطنه شهيد اما شابا فى يافع الشباب ثكلته امه او عريسا جديدا ترك عروسه وذهب ولم يرجع ولم يرى ابنه الذى كان مازال علقة او شابا ترك أولاده أسرته واستشهد قبل ان يرى ويفرح بأولاده وأحفاده وهذا والله شاهدا على قولى من واقع الحياة الا يستحق هؤلاء الاباء والشباب اى أعتراف بالجميل منا- لم الان نقول اننا مخطئون - لا يأبنيتى نحن فعلنا كل ما بوسعنا الا يكفى ان نهدى كل الشكر والتقدير الى ابويكى بأنهما قد ربياكى تربية سليمة ليكون هناك شياب وشابات أمثالك بهذا القدر الكبير من الفكر الواعى
الم نسعى نحن الاباء والامهات بعد ان مررنا بمرارة الفقر بأن نوقر لابنائنا البيئة الصالحة ونوفر لهم المستقبل المأمون بقدرة الله حتى يتسلموامنا الراية وهم مرتاحين بدون المعاناة التى عانيناها فى صبانا وشبابنا فيتفرغون هم لعمل ما لم نستطيع عمله
يا بنيتى انا ضد لوم الاباء لانهم كانوا بين جيلين جيل منهك اقتصاديافأرادوا ان يلملواانفسهم ويرتاحو من عناءه وجيلكم الذى يريد كل شيئا جاهزا 
وكلمة اخيرة أقولها مصر ستظل شامخة رافعة الراس طالما فيها أمثالك بهذا الفكر الواعى - واسمحى لى ان أسالك أنا سؤالا - ما الذى كنت تتمنى أن يفعله الاباء وهومتاح لهم بسهولة ولم يفعلوه- فى انتظار ردك
مع خالص تحياتى الشخصية اليك
أم حسام

----------


## daria

ابن البلد
عيب لما تبقي  المشرف العلم وذاكرتك كدة ::   ::  
(دوكها نهي لكن دي مني) ::

----------


## daria

*لا ادري ياا سيدي هل هناك كلمة توفي رأي حضرتك قدره*
*فشكرا علي عودتك ويبدو ان القاعة هنا ستشهد مرحلة رائعة*
*في البداية لم اكن اعلم حقا اني وفقت في عرض بعض المشكلات التي نتحدث عنها كشباب الا عندما قرات ردك* 
*فماشاء الله حضرتك فهمت كلماتي بمنتهي العمق.فشكرا لك*
*اماجيل الاباء الذي تدافع عنه فلابد انه فعلا عاني الامرين وفعل ما في وسع لكي يكفل لنا الكثير ولكن من الناحية السياسية ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ام انه كان ايضا يحتاج الي جيل سبقه يعلمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولكني اظن الجيل الذي سبقه علمه والا ما كانت حرب اكتوبر لتوجد* 
*بكل تلك العظمة والعبقريه*
*وشكرا علي معلومات حضرتك عن تلك الانتفاضة التي لم اسمع بها من قبل*
*وكذلك ذلك الاعتصام ...........ماشاء الله التحدث مع حضرتك يفيد حقا*
*واتمني فعلا ان اكون استحق لقب ابنتي العزيزة فهذا يزيدني فخرا سيدي*
*ولقد كنت لتوي خرجت من قوقعتي السياسية وكتبت ذلك العمل فوجدت تثبيت حضرتك ......والذي شجعني وثبتني........لا تعلم حضرتك كم اسعدني ....وسأظل مدينة لحضرتك بهذا*

----------


## daria

ل*اختي ام حسام (تتكلمين بصيغة المذكر ومكتوب ام حسام لذا سأخاطبك بصيغة المؤنث وان كنت اخطأت فلتتقبل اعتذاري)*

*اولا شكرا علي مدح حضرتك الذي اسعدني حقا*

*ثانيا رغم اني ناقشت في عملي المتواضع عدة قضايا ولكن يبدو ان تلك القضية _من المخطأ؟_ هي التي كانت اوضح* 

*ولما كنت قد قررت ان يكون رأيي في النهاية لذا سأكتفي بالرد علي سؤال حضرتك*

*يمكن كنت احب يكون هناك قدوة قريبة (اقصد زمنيا) عملت حاجة لفلسطين او للعرب او حتي لمصر في الداخل* 

*كان نفسي الجيل اللي قبلي يوفرلي ديمقراطية اكتر فعلا*

*يمكن كنت احب علي مستوي كل اسرة يكونوا عند اولادهم وعي اكتر من كدة .........مش سييبونا لوحدنا* 

*اه اتربينا ايه الصح وايه الغلط ..........لكن في حاجات دلوقتي مش كانت موجودة زمان .......زي الدش والكمبيوتر والنت ........الجيل السابق مش عارفم كويس ومايقدرش يفيدني فيهم ويقولي ايه فيهم وحش وايه حلو* 

*يمكن معظم الشباب هما اللي بيعلموهم اصلا* 

*اللي اقصد اقوله ........مين من الاباء بيقول لابنه ايه رايك فياللي بيحصل في فلسطين .؟........عملت ايه ليهم ؟*

*ودة لان معظم الاباء ارائهم السياسية محبطة* 

*معظمهم ...ياما عملنا...انا اشتغلت في العراق والسعودية وعاشرت العرب دول ووووووووووووو*

*دة غير السؤال اللي دافع عنه كتير*

*جيل الاباء دة عمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وانا اسفة لوكان كلامي جه ساذج لكن حقيقي انا عملت الحوار اصلا عشان اطلع منه باراء* 

*وحقيقي اسعدني مرورك ونقاشك واللهجة الهادئة لديك*

*وماشاء الله ثقافتك* 

*شكرا*

* وتقبلي احترامي وتقديري*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

> - واسمحى لى ان أسالك أنا سؤالا - ما الذى كنت تتمنى أن يفعله الاباء وهومتاح لهم بسهولة ولم يفعلوه- فى انتظار ردك


سيدتي الفاضلة.. اسمحي لي أن أجاوب على هذا السؤال من منظوري
 نحن نقدر جهود آبائنا ونحترمها ونعرف أنكم حقا عانيتم كثيرا لتوفروا لنا هذه الحياة الكريمة .. 
لكنكم للأسف ظننتم أن كل ما نحتاج إليه هو المال فاهتتمتم بالجوانب المادية في الحياة وأغفلتم تعليمنا وتربيتنا .. انشغلتم بالعمل وجمع المال ولم توفروا لنا دفء الأسرة وحنانها و رعايتها ..
ذهبتم إلى أعمالكم ورجعتم منها منهكين ترجون الراحة .. قضيتم كل أوقاتكم في العمل ولم تراعوا
حقنا في بعض من وقتكم .. لم تمسكوا معنا كتابا تقروءه لنا .. لم توفروا وقتا للحوار معنا وتفهم مشاكلنا
وأزماتنا ورغباتنا وطموحاتنا ..
لم تمنحوا أنفسكم الوقت لتتعلموا ثقافتنا وتتفهموا طريقة تفكيرنا وبها تناقشونا .. وضعتم حدودا وحواجز
بيننا وبينكم واتهمتمونا بالفساد الأخلاقي والانحلال وبأننا جيل لا يحترم أبائه ومعلميه..

وأنا سأظل أتذكر دوما عندما كنت في بداية مرحلتي الإبتدائية وكانت المدرسة بعيدة عن البيت فكان أبي 
يأخذني كل يوم بعد أن ينتهي من عمله .. وظروف عمله كطبيب كانت دائما تجعله يتأخر عن موعد المدرسة
فأجلس أنا على سلم المدرسة -أبكي بحرقة- بعد أن تخلو تماما إلى ان يأتي أبي ليصطحبني للمنزل..
لم ينطبع هذا الأمر في ذهني في ذلك الوقت كنت أنسى ذلك بمجرد عودتي للمنزل ولهوي مع أخوتي ..
لكنني عندما أتذكره الآن أنظر إلى أبي نظرة لائمة وأشعر أنه فضل العمل على  ابنته

فلماذا يا سيدتي .. لماذا ظننتم أن المال سيعوضنا عن دفء أحضانكم 
وأنه سيجعلنا أقوى في مواجهة المشكلات؟؟
أنا لا أقول هنا أننا نشأنا في أسر جافة  المشاعر  .. لا .. كنتم حقا تحملون بين جوانبكم قلبا يفيض بالحب 
وإلا فما ضحيتم بوقتكم وجهدكم وصحتكم من أجلنا .. ومنحتمونا حبكم ورعايتكم لكن ليس بالقدر الكافي
الذي يجعلنا نصمد أمام كل تلك التحديات .. ليس بالقدر الكافي الذي يجعلنا ندرك هول المؤامرة المدبرة ضدنا
ليس بالقدر الكافي الذي يجعلنا قادرين على أن نستقل بحياتنا بعيدا عنكم ..

ونحن الآن نطالب بحقوقنا في كل ما حرمتمونا منه .. ونعدكم أن يكون المقابل مستحقا لتضحياتكم
ومن جديد أتساءل .. هل ستفعلون ؟؟

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
بدايةً ؛ وافر الشكر لأستاذي الجليل عاطف هلال لدعوته لي للمشاركة في هذا النقاش الثري و الهادف ، و اعتذر له كثيراً لتأخري بعض الشئ عن تلبية دعوته الكريمة .
و كل التحية للكاتبة الواعدة داريا لفكرها الواعي وأسلوبها المتميز في عرض القضية .

و بالرغم من أنني على قناعة شخصية بأن في شبابنا الخير ، و أن منهم الكثيرين ممن يعدون صوراً مشرقة نفخر بها ، و أنهم هم الأغلبية بين شبابنا ، إلا أنه لا يمكن إنكار تفشي ظواهر السلبية و اللامبالاة و انعدام الوعي و الافتقار إلى النضج بين فئة ليست بالقليلة من شبابنا ، و في تصوري أن أحد أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى هذا هو غياب هدف  أو طموح يجتمع عليه هؤلاء الشباب عليه و يتم توجيههم بشكل صحيح لتحقيقه - و هو ماكان متاحاً للأجيال السابقة -  .

لكن قبل الحكم على هذه الفئة و تكييل الاتهامات ، علينا أن نتوقف قليلاً لنسأل أنفسنا بحياد و موضوعية : " هل هذا النموذج من الشباب - و الذي تعرضت له القصة - جاني أم مجني عليه ؟! " 
قد تكون الإجابة على هذا السؤال متشعبة و شائكة و يصعب الفصل فيها على إطلاقها ، إلا إن محاولة الإجابة في غاية الأهمية لرؤية الصورة بشكل أوضح ، و ربما نجد في إجابة هذا السؤال حلولاً لإستعادة شبابنا مرة أخرى و توجيهم التوجه الصحيح بما فيه الخير لهم و لأمتهم و لوطنهم .

أتمنى أن تتيح لي الظروف العودة مرة أخرى للمشاركة في الأجابة عن هذا السؤال ، و قبلها التعرف على الرؤى الواعية من خلال مشاركاتكم حول هذا المحور من القضية .

كل الشكر لأستاذي عاطف هلال ، و لصاحبة الموضوع .
و للجميع وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## daria

شكرا يا جنان علي عودتك 
وشكرا علي الاجابة علي الاخت ام حسام
محبتي ::

----------


## daria

لعلي اري اننا بدأنا في الوصول الي جواب علي اسءلة كثيرة حول من الملوم ومن المخطيء

ولكن الان اين الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بمجرد ان علمنا ان هناك جزء من اللوم علي الاباء والجيل السابق الذي سلم لنا راية ممزقة
يكون الحل ان يقر هذا الجيل بالذنب ويبدأ في اصلاح خطأه
ام ان هناك واجبا علي الشباب
ارجو ان اعرف ما علينا والحلول الممكنة فعلا
بدون شعارات او كلام نظري لا جدوي منه
اتتدخل فقط لاثراء الموضوع بأسئلة اكثر ::

----------


## daria

الاستاذ اسلامشكرا علي وجودك هناوكنت في البداية في قمة السعادة حينما رايت اعلام بريدي برد منك علي مشاركتيثم وجدت انها دعوة موجهة من الاستاذ الفاضل عاطف هلالفشكرا له.....حقيقة كل امتناني وتقديرياما ذلك الشباب الواعي الذي تتحدث عنه فلسوء حظي لم اقابل منه الكثيرولكني اثق في رأيك انه موجودفأنا متفائلة جداوسؤالك مازلنا نحاول الاجابة عنه ولكني انتظر اراء الاعضاء وعندما يجف النبعسيكون لي عودة مرة اخري بتساؤلات  جديدة اثارتها ردودهم _جزاهم الله خيرا_كل الشكر لك يا استاذ اسلام علي مرورك الذي اوحشنا كثيراواهلا بك لانها المرة الاولي التي ترد فيها علي مشاركة تخصني ::  مع احترامي وتقديري

----------


## حلا

*حبيبتي دارية

اتفقت معظم الردود على أن اللوم لايجب أن يقع على جيل دون آخر، وأنا أخشى أن أتحدث على لسان أبناء الجيل الجديد فأوجه الاتهامات لمن هم أكبر منا وهذا الأمر لن ينفعنا الآن،  لأني أرى أننا جميعاً نشترك في حالة واحدة ألا وهي الشعور بالذل والمهانة للحالة المزرية التي وصلنا لها.

هذا الشعور الذي يشترك فيه جميع العرب الكبار والصغار يادراية وليس المصريين فقط، الجميع يعيشون حالة الشعور بالذل  والمهانة، وهذا مايدفع بالجيل الجديد لإلقاء اللوم على الجيل السابق لأنه لم يستطع أن يورثنا العز والفخر بالنصر على أعدائنا، وفي الوقت نفسه لم يستطع أن يسلحنا بما نستطيع به مواجهة هذا العالم الغريب المتغير... هذا الحال الذي وصل له شبابنا هو أيضاً الذي يدفع الجيل القديم لإلقاء اللوم على الجيل الجديد الذي يكاد أن ينسلخ من جلده ، فأصبح الجيل القديم يشك في إمكانية تحقق نصر مستقبلي على يد جيل لايملك هوية!! 

دارية قصتك جميلة نقلت لنا مشهدا لبعض شبابنا، أتمنى في المرات القادمة أن تتحدث قصتك عن  الشباب الذين كانوا يصرخون في المظاهرات ليثبتوا للعالم أنهم أيضاً شباب هذا الجيل، الجيل الذي سينفض الذل عن الأمة العربية بإذن الله.


تحياتي لك يادارية ولكل من علّق على القصة *

----------


## daria

*مرحبا بك في هذا النقاش الذي جئتِ كما عهدتك دائما

_بالمختصر المفيد_ ولاني اتفق معكِ ان كلنا الان في حالة ذل ومهانة يمكننا ان ندع من الملوم علي جانب ونبدأ معا واكرر معا العمل سويا لاجل الخروج من ذلك الوضع

شكرا علي مرورك 
محبتي
ايمان 
*

----------


## daria

*بداية احب ان اشكر كل من كان له رد ومشاركة فذلك اسعدني خاصة مع سوء ادارتي للمناقشة بعض الشيء ولانني وجدت الكثير من الردود كانت علي اوضح النقاط في عملي_وهذه غلطتي _لذا احببت عرض بعض النقاط الاخري لكى احس ببعض الرضى عن العمل 
الاحظ ان هناك اكثر من نقطة يمكننا التساؤل بشأنها
1_التاريخ الذي لم يتفق عليه الكثير فمثلا حتي الان يشكك البعض في مصداقية انتصارنا بحرب اكتوبر وهل فعلا كان انتصارنا رائعا ام انه كان البداية لمفاوضات وتنازلات _مازال ايضا التشكيك في قدرات السادات وجمال عبد الناصر قائما ومازالت الكتب التاريخية والقنوات الفضائية تتحدث وتتحدث ويمكنني تخيل شاب جعل من وقته القليل ليعرف تاريخ بلده ولكن اين تلك المعلومات المؤكدة؟ ويشمل ذلك الاعلام والكتب وما يسمعه من والده وخاله وو
2_صفات الشباب الحالية من سلبية وانهزامية_موروثة الي حد ما_وكذلك الفراغ الشديد الذي عللوه بالبطالة وكره المواد الدراسية العقيمة 
كما لاحظت ان بعض الشباب في العمل كسامح يتابع الاخبار خفية وكأنه يرتكب جرما
وسأقوم بأحتفال شخصي حينما يكف الشباب عن كلمة (مالييش في السياسة) ولا ادري سبب احساسي بأنها كانت (مالييش دور ولا رأي في السياسة وماحدش حيسيبني اعمل حاجة)لكن اتحرفت 
واحس ان معظم الشباب يمر بأكثر من مرحلة اولها الاندفاع والتحمس فجأة فتجده يتابع النشرات الاخبارية و لديه رغبة قوية في المشاركة بالمظاهرات وحملات المقاطعة وووووووفلا يجد اثرا ملموسا 
المرحلة التي تليها مرحلة البرود التام والامبالاة واحيانا يصل الامر الي الانقطاع عن نشرات الاخبار وكل هذا العالم
المرحلة الاخيرة الوسطية بين الايجابية والسلبية 
البعض يظل في المرحلة الاولي دوما ثائر دوما متحمس والبعض يصل للمرحلة الثانية ويتوقف ويردد دائما انه لا امل ولا حل
والبعض يصل الي تلك المرحلة الثالثة التي احس ان بها الخير الكثير
اقرب الردود الي وجهة نظري كان رد جنان الفردوس 
فأنا لم اعقد هنا محاكمة للجبل السابق _اثابه الله كل خير وبارك لنا فيه_ ولكني احب فقط ان يحسوا ببعض الذنب وان يتوقفوا عن النقد والمعاملة السيئة وهذا يشمل اقل المواقف فمجرد عدم مناقشة الاب لابنه في الاحداث السياسية وان يأخد الاب في اعتباره تأثير كلامه علي اراء ابنه اجده قابل للمقارنة بتنحية مدير الشركة لشاب وتعيين رجل اخر اكبر سنا _لمجرد انه اكبر سنا وليس لسبب اخر_
ومازلت احس ان هناك الكثير من صفات الشباب رد فعل فلجوء الشاب للواسطة رد فعل فهذا ما اعطاه له والده كارت انيق لصاحب الشركة الفلانية
ولذا ستكون الخطوة القادمة بعد الاعتراف بالذنب والكف عن النقد هي التشجيع وسياسة الترهيب والترغيب والمساندة 
3_دور الشباب السياسي :ا_لاننا ليس بأيدينا شيء نفعله تجاه الاعلام حاليا _خاصة المرئي منه _فكل ما نستطيعه ان يتوافر للشباب او يوفر هو لنفسه ارضية معلوماتية تاريخية سياسة صحيحة تمكنه من معرفة الصحيح والخطأ والاخبار الصحيحة والمضلله وممارسات الحرب النفسية والحرب الاعلامية وووووووووووكل تلك الامور واعتقد ان هذا يكون بالقراءة وحضور الندوات ومتابعة البرامج الهادفة ووسائل كثيرة
ب_ان يتعرف الشباب علي الاقل علي الاحزاب السياسية في مصر ولا اقول يشارك لامكانية صعوبة المشاركة ولكن علي الاقل يتعرف علي اجندات تلك الاحزاب وما قامت به ودورها ويتعرف علي الوزارات والوزراءوووووووو
ج_ان يؤمن كل شاب بدوره علي الاقل المستقبلي والذي ينبع من ايماننا كمسلمين وعرب بأن حربنا مع اليهود قادمة ذات يوم ولاننا لا نعرف اذا ما كنا سنشهد تلك الحرب ام لا فعلينا الاستعداد علي الاقل فرديا وفي تلك النقطة لكل حريته واسلوبه
د_ كل شاب منا امامه بعض الاعوام ويصير ابا او اما فليجهز نفسه ليكون رب اسرة صالح وقدوة رائعة ولا يكرر خطأ الجيل السابق فكما رأينا ......لا غفران وعليه الاستعداد لتربية اطفاله تربية صحيحةواقصد هنا السياسية منها

 
*

----------


## Om Hossam

الانسة داريا 0 أيمان
تحياتى اليك 
انا يا ابنتى سيدة زوجة وأم ولدى حفيد بلغ عامه الاول أول أمس وأشغل مركز مرموقا فى احدى الشركات الصناعية وحاصلة على الماجستير فى تخصصى - ,اظن أنه خالفك التوفيق فى ظنك اننى رجل لان السيدة ممكن ان تختار لنفسها اسم مستعار لذكر او انثى أما الرجل فليس امامه الا اختيار واحد هو اسم مذكر ولقد أخترت اسم أم حسام لانه اسم ابنى الوحيد الذى هو كل حياتى وضياء عيناى الذى من أجله تحلو لى الحياة وضمة منه أو من حقيدى تعطينى اقصى سعادة فى هذا الكون

اشكرك جدا على ثناؤك الرقيق على فأنا لا أسنحقه كل ما فعلته اننى ذكرت لك ما شاهدته وعايشته لك منى كل التقدير وربنا معاكى
أم حسام

----------


## Om Hossam

الابنة جنان الفردوس
تحياتى اليكى 
ما كل هذا التشاؤم يأ أبنتى وأنت ما زالت فى صباك ثم ما كل هذه الاتهامات التى تكلينها الى الاباء والامهات وصدقينى اذا قلت لك اننى فى صباى كنت اكثر ثورة منك على الاوضاع وكنا قلة من الفتيات الثائرات على ما يجرى كما هو الحال الان وكنا نردد نفس الكلمات ولكن جيلنا يا بنيتى كان أكثر صعوبة ( أنا أتكلم هنا عن المرأة )وكانت اباؤنا أكثر أنغلاقا ولم يكن لدينا ما هو موجود الان من وسائل عصرية متعددة ورغم هذا الا يكفى أننا اثبتنا وجودنا كنساء وأتخنا مراكز كانت مقصورة على الرجال واثبتنا تفوقنا فيها ونحن فى مثل سنك لم يكن هناك الا وزيرة واحدة هى السيدة حكمت أبو زيد اما الان فما شاء الله
عندما تخرجت من كليتى وعملت فى بداية الثمانينات لم يكن فى الشركة ولا مدير عام أنثى واحدة الان اصبحنا لا نعد 
الا يحعلك هذا تتخذين قدوة منهن , هل كانت امهاتنا قدوة لنا بالعكس معظم امهات جيلى كن لا يهتممن الا بشئون المنزل ,البعض منهن  كن لا يعملن الا فى حقل التعليم أو الطب
ثم لماذا تعممين قولك على جميع الاباء والامهات بأنهم أهتموا بالمادة ولم يراعوا معكم الاصول السليمة فى التربية , يا بنيتى ليست كل الاباء والامهات بهذه الصورة القاتمة فهناك طبيبات ومهندسات ومحاسبات ومدرسات ضحين بعملهن من أجل رعاية اولادهن وأعرف نماذج لذلك ثم اذا لم يذهب الاب لعمله الذى يتحتم عليه ان يؤديه بأمانة وأخلاص من اين سوف يوفر الحياة الكريمة لابنائه وكيف سوف ينمو المجتمع اذا لم يذهب المهندس والمزارع الى الصحراء لتعميرها أو أستخراج المعادن من باطنها كيف لبلدنا ان تتطور وتنمو الا بكفى نوما
انظرى الى الواقع بصورة أكثر تفاؤلا وستجدى ان الاباء يعملون من أجلكم ,انا أعلم تماما ان كلامى لن يقنعك الان ولكن أ، شاء الله عندما تصبحين اما فى المستقبل القريب ستعرفين وتعذرين  الاباء
وانا على استعداد تام ان امد يد المساعدة فيما استطيع عمله وتأكدى ان هذا الصراع سوف يظل مستمرا بين جيل الاباء والابناء لان هذا الصراع ليس وليد اليوم ولكنه منذ عدة اجيال ومنذ ان وعيت على الدنيا ,انا أجد هذه الاتهامات الموجهة من الابناء الى الاباء ولكن لكل جيل ظروفه
عموما أنا سعيدة جدا بفكرك هذا وستظل مصر بخير طالما فيها أمثالكم من الشباب وتقبلى تحياتى
ام حسام

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سعدت جدا بمتابعة  هذا الحوار الهادف والذي يدل على أن  أبناء هذا الجيل بخير وبخير كبير إن شاء الله.....
لن أعتذر هذه المرة عن التأخير في المشاركة فقد كان ذلك عن قصد لأن الموضوع من جهة ما كان قد قُتل بحثا بالنسبة لي "بصفة شخصية" مع بعض الأصدقاء - وهم من الشباب الواعي – فانتظرت حتى ظهرت لي آراء ووجهات نظر جديدة أشكركم عليها واسمحوا لي بمشاركة أولى:

أولا:
من هم الشباب الذين نتحدث عنهم؟؟ سؤال يجب طرحه في البداية.
أرى أننا نتحدث عن شباب الإنترنت والدش و..و...الخ  متجاهلين الوجه الآخر للمجتمع  وهو النصف الذي لا يجد مثل هذه الملهيات – حيث نوجه لها إصبع الاتهام- فأين هم ؟؟ولماذا لا نوليهم بعض اهتمامنا؟؟ من المسئول عن عدم تثقيفهم بل ربما الأمية التي يعانون منها ؟؟ومن   المسئول عن  عدم شعورهم بالانتماء أو عدم اهتمامهم الشعور به لأنهم  ملهين بالبحث عن لقمة العيش, وقد لا يجدونها؟؟
أتدرون أن حوالي 54% من سكان محافظتي تحت حد الفقر؟؟ومعظمهم بالطبع من شريحة الشباب والأطفال!!!!!!!!

ثانيا:
لا أنفي الدور الذي كان يجب على الأباء الاضطلاع به لكني ألتمس لهم العذر في التخلي عنه خاصة عندما انظر لمن تحدثت عنهم في الفقرة السابقة و أتخيل لو أن آباءنا نحن المتهمين لهم ابطئوا في سباق الحياة المادي ليعطونا من نريد ,متى وأين كنا سنمارس الثقافة والسياسة ونحن منجرفون لدوامة البحث عن  لقمة العيش؟؟أين كنا سنعرض آراءنا هذه لو لم يحضروا لنا  هم  هذه الأجهزة التي نجلس أمامها الآن....
هذا هو السبب الأول وربما غير مقنع , أما الثاني فهو الخوف والحرص الذي يملأ قلوبهم على فلذات أكبادهم فهم لا يستطيعون رؤية ابن لهم  في أمن الدولة  فقط لأنه علق صورة  للشهيد الطفل  محمد الدرة على جدار المدرسة كما حدث مع 3 من زملائي في آخر أعوامي المدرسية وبينهم فتاه أو كما حدث مع صديقة حين تطرق الحديث إلى معاملة أهل الكتاب كما حثنا القرآن الكريم أثناء أحد اجتماعات اتحاد الطلبة ..........
إنه الحب الغرائزي  المقذوف في قلب الآباء ,واكرر أنا لا اتفق تماما مع ذلك لكنى ألتمس لهم كل العذر.

ثالثا:
أجد خلطا بين أمرين "الثقافة السياسية والانتماء". فكما نحن بحاجة إلى المفاوض و الكاتب وأيضا الداعية  السياسي الشاب اعتقد أننا بحاجة إلى الشباب الناجح كالرسام والطبيب والمهندس ورجل الأعمال المنتمى وليس بالضرورة المثقف سياسياً خاصة ونحن نعيش عصر التخصص الدقيق ونتطلع لنهضة أمة....
 وحتى يتضح رأيي أتساءل: إذا استغرق أحد الشباب في دراسة تاريخ مصر وخلص إلى أنه ظلم محمد نجيب أو أن عبد الناصر كان ظالما –كما جاء في القصة- فهل سيغير هذا من انتمائه لمصر؟؟ ولو أنه وجد الفلسطيني خائن بائع أرضه –كما يحاول البعض الترويج- فهل يغير ذلك  موقفه من القضية أو انتمائه للوطن والدين ؟؟

وعلى هامش الانتماء لا  أدرى لماذا أجد ابن الخامسة عشرة يدعى أنه مازال صغيرا وأجد ابن الخامسة والثلاثين يتحدث – ولو مدافعا - عن الجيل وكأنه ليس منه؟؟ما هو سن الشباب في نظركم إذا؟

وأخيرا..جيلنا هذا جانٍ في كثير من الأمور مجني عليه في غيرها لكن الأمل فيه كبير_ بإذن الله_ فهو شباب خير أمة أخرجت للناس المتحمل مسئوليه نهضتها وإعادة مجدها..........

اعتذر على الإطالة ,وربما تكون لي عودة "أقصر".
خالص تحياتي واحترامي
ميادة*

----------


## daria

الاخت ام حسام

بالطبع اعتذر عن ذلك الخلط 
وشكرا لك علي التوضيح
ولنا الشرف ان يكون من ضمن اعضاء ابناء مصر عضوة زي  حضرتك
وشكرا على عودتك للرد على جنان الفردوس

محبتى
 ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

> الابنة جنان الفردوس
> 
> ثم لماذا تعممين قولك على جميع الاباء والامهات بأنهم أهتموا بالمادة ولم يراعوا معكم الاصول السليمة فى التربية , يا بنيتى ليست كل الاباء والامهات بهذه الصورة القاتمة فهناك طبيبات ومهندسات ومحاسبات ومدرسات ضحين بعملهن من أجل رعاية اولادهن وأعرف نماذج لذلك ثم اذا لم يذهب الاب لعمله الذى يتحتم عليه ان يؤديه بأمانة وأخلاص من اين سوف يوفر الحياة الكريمة لابنائه وكيف سوف ينمو المجتمع اذا لم يذهب المهندس والمزارع الى الصحراء لتعميرها أو أستخراج المعادن من باطنها كيف لبلدنا ان تتطور وتنمو الا بكفى نوما
> 
> ام حسام



شكرا لك سيدتي الفاضلة على اهتمامك
وأنا معك في كل ذلك ..ولا أنكر أي شيء مما ذكرتيه ..
 فوالدتي أيضا ضحت بعملها وجلست في البيت لتربينا تربية أفضل ..
لكن سؤالي هنا .. هل نجحت أمي في احتوائنا وتفهمنا كما يجب ..؟
أنا لم اطالب الآباء بأن يتركوا أعمالهم ويكرسوا حياتهم لنا.. لم أطالبهم بأن يبذلوا فوق طاقاتهم..
أريد فقط بعض الاهتمام والتفهم .. لقد أدخلوا لنا ثقافة جديدة ( الانترنت والدش ... وغيره )
جلبوها لنا بغرض النفع ولكنهم لم يضعوا في اعتبارهم أنها كانت سلاح ذو حدين ..
 واننا - كأبناء - من دون وعي كافي لنتجنب الحد الضار منها .. فما النتيجة ..؟
سيدتي لقد كانت الظروف صعبة بالنسبة لكم ربما أصعب مما نجابهه نحن الآن .. لكنكم أستطعتم تجاوزها 
لان زمانكم لم يكن بهذا القبح .. ولم ينتشر به هذا الفساد .. كان طريق النجاح واضحا جليا أمامكم حتى وإن حفته الأشواك .. والمطلوب منكم فقط هو التضحية والصبر .. أما نحن فلا نجد الطريق أصلا لنعبره
 لقد عبثت الرياح بآثار أقدامكم .. ولم تحاولوا أن ترشدونا
سيدتي أنا لا ألقى باللوم على الآباء وحدهم .. نحن أيضا أخطأنا كثيرا
انسقنا وراء المغريات وانجرفنا مع التيار .. البعض القليل منا تحمل وقاوم وكان مثالا للنجاح يبعث الأمل والفخر في النفوس ..والبعض انجرف في سهولة
لكن الجميع في النهاية سقطوا في مستنقع الحيرة وعدم الفهم أو الاستيعاب لما يحدث ..
سيدتي أنا حتى الآن أنظر حولي وانا غير مصدقة أن هذا يفعل بإخواني في فلسطين والعراق وغيرهم ..
لا أستطيع أن أفهم كيف يمكن أن يستأصل إنسان ضميره وإنسانيته .. ليتعامل بهذه القسوة والوحشية
أبكي بحرقة في عجز مرير ولا أعلم ماذا أفعل وأين أضع خطواتي القادمة..
سيدتي لقد أختلطت عليّ أمور عديدة ما عدت أعرف فيها الصواب من الخطأ ولمن ألجأ وبمن أحتمي..
  صدقيني أمي لم تستطع أن تنتشلني لأنها ما زالت تتعامل بواقع ماضيها ولا تفهم أن الأوضاع اختلفت والعالم تغير ..تخبرني في كل لحظة أن الصواب هو الصواب والخطأ هو الخطأ وهذا لا يتغير باختلاف الزمان والمكان
وأن من يحوم حول الحمى يشك أن يقع فيه .. تخبرني وتخبرني الكثير وتطالبني بأن أتحدث معها وأصادقها
لكنها للأسف أغفلت شيئا هاما .. إذا أرادت مصادقتي فيجب أن ترى بمنظاري وتفكر بعقلي وتسير بطريقتي لا أن تطالبني أن أصعد أنا إليها ليحدث العكس .. عبثا حاولت إفهامها ذلك .. وماذا كانت النتيجة ..؟
أنا فعلا أشعر بالضياع ... أشعر كأنني أمضي في الظلام أتحسس طريقي في صعوبة .. بين لحظة وأخرى أسمع صوتا يبعث في الأمل أتجه إليه في سرعة ثم أكتشف أنه سراب وانني أتخبط و أضل طريقي .. 
وكلما حاولت .. وكلما نجحت أن اجتاز خطوة صحيحة .. ينتابني اليأس من جديد فالطريق ما زال طويل وأنا وحيدة .. ربما أنا متشائمة .. لكنني فعلا أشعر بالاحباط .. وهذا هو واقع جيلنا كله و لست أنا فقط.. هذا ما أراه في عيون إخواني ..ومالا يشعر به الآباء 

أأسف سيدتي الفاضلة على الإطالة .. ولكني شعرت برغبة في الحديث ..
وأدعو الله  أن أكون وفقت في توضيح وجهة نظري ..
كما أتمنى ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليك..
وشكرا لك على وقتك الذي منحتيه لي..
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## daria

جرح الزمان

صديقتي العزيزة 
رد تأخر عن عمد_قبلته_ولكن جاء واعيا قيما جدا
شكرا على طرحك تلك النقاط
ولا حرمنا الله تواجدك  ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

حببتى دارياااا لا ايمان احسن

عندما كتبتى الموضوع
سمعته وانا مسافرة
فى اتصال تليفونى من عمنا   جمال النجار يا ستنا

لانه كان عارف انه مشابه لموضوع لى اباء خلف القضبان فى ملف قضية اغتصاب

وكان سعيد  بالموضوع  

المهم انا اتفق معى  فى كل الكلمات المكتوبه من الشباب
ونعترف ان هناك اباء 
كانت تربيتهم سليمة لكن كانت تربيه منزليه فقط
بمعنى نحن عندما ندين الاباء ندين اباء الامه
الاباء الذى مولوا الفضائيات او الذى  سمحوا ان يكونوا الواجهه لتمويل الفاضائيات  للفكر الغربى
الاباء الذين جلبوا المخدرات الى البلد
الاباء الحرمونا من حق  ان يكون لنا اى  راى سياسى او حق
حد ياجماعة ممكن يتخيل فى اى دوله فى العالم شاب عنده 30 سنه  ولم  يستعمل حقه الى الان فى اختيار  قادته
 دريا موضوع رائع وبسيط وفى العمق

----------


## ماما زوزو

*الابنة العزيزة
داريا   
لكى منى اجمل تحية وارق الامنيات
انت حقا مبدعة للحوار الرائع.....
اما على من يقع اللوم على اشياء
كثيييييييييييرة جدااااااااااااا
منها من تولى رئاسة الدول العربية مؤخرا
وفى كل دوله من يتحكم باعلامها وحياتها كالوزراء
والمثقفين العملاء وغير ذلك كثيرا الذين يغيرون
من تاريخنا الجميل السابق .....
*

----------


## atefhelal

*مارأيكم دام فضلكم .. ؟

لقد أمضيت أكثر من ساعة أبحث فى أصل كلمة أب وآباء .. فى اللغة العربية يتم جمع كلمتى الأم والأب فى كلمة واحدة هى " أبوان " .. وكل الأمهات والأعمام والأخوال والآباء يتم جمعهم فى كلمة واحدة هى كلمة "آباء" ، ووجدت أصل كلمة أب ، Pa ، Papa ، Pater  ، ثم  father  بالإنجليزية ، vater بالألمانية هو أصل واحد من أيام العصر الجليدى منذ حوالى أكثر من 25 ألف سنة ، وتعنى هى الرجل الذى يغامر ويخاطر بحياته ويخرج للصيد ولايعود إلا ومعه طعاما لأسرته ، وقد استخدمت كلمة Father  فى العهد الجديد لتعنى المعلم الذى يرشد ويعلم تلاميذه disciples وهم الحواريين إلى تعاليم الله (دائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية)  ، وتم اشتقاق كلمة Patriot  وهى تعنى الإنسان الوطنى المحب لوطنه والمخلص له والمتحمس فى الدفاع عنه من كلمة Patar أو Father   _ أى تم اشتقاقها أصلا من كلمة الأب ...

فهل توافقوننى .. أن الذين مولوا الفضائيات التى أسميها زرائب النشر ، أو الذين جلبوا المخدرات للبلاد ، أو الذين جعلونا لانملك حق اختيار حكامنا .. الخ .. لايستحقون شرف ونبل كلمة الآباء ، ونحن نخطئ إذ نكرمهم دون أن ندرى بهذا اللقب النبيل ..!! .

إبحثوا عن لقب آخر لهم يتناسب مع خيانتهم لنا ولقيمنا ومبادئنا الفاضلة  .. هذا رأيى فما هو رأيكم ... ؟؟ .*

----------


## daria

*لحظة صدق*

*سعدت كثيرا بدخولك الي مشاركتي*

*وانا اشاركك اتهام هؤلاء الاباء جدا*

*ولابد ان علي من الشكر الكثير لاستاذ جمال*

*تقديري واحترامي*



 ::

----------


## daria

*ماما زوزو*

*اول مرة اري ردا لك على مشاركة لى*

*لذا فمرحبا بك * 

*واظنني اشجعكم لانى ادنت نفسي كفتاة*

*ولكني اكتشفت ان تلك القسوة زائدة وان هناك في القفص الكثير من المتهمين*
*محبتي*
**

----------


## daria

دائما تأتي بما يميز ردودك عن اي رد سيدي
استاذ عاطف هلال
والله انارتك لعملي 
جعلتها احلي فى نظري مماكتبت انا
من القلب
شكرا ::

----------


## eahelal

*دا فيه كلام جميل هنا .. شكرا لداريا وداركم
عزت هلال*

----------


## daria

اسفة استاذ عزت ::  

فمداخلات الاستاذ انوبيس اربكتني قليلا
لا شكر علي واجب
سعدت بمرورك ::

----------


## daria

الى كل من شارك هنا

شكرا
الى كل من نبهني الى شيء ما  
شكرا
واحببت ان اهديكم معلومة عرفتها منذ قليل
ان ممر تل ابيب تغير اسمه الى ممر الشيخ احمد يس
رغم ان لدينا ممر اخر بنفس الاسم 
واتمنى ان تكون تلك المعلومة صحيحة
فقد غيروا الاسم بعد استشهاده
ولكم مني وافر الشكر والحب والتقدير ::   ::   ::

----------


## atefhelal

أيوا ياداريا
*
طالما تغير الإسم، وألأسماء كما تعلمين لها ملامح وبعضا من الدلائل سواء لأصحاب الأسماء أو لمن اختار الأسماء لأصحابها .. 
و ليس لناالآن سوى انتظار انطلاق خيالك وابداع كلماتك وتحريكهاعلى شفاه الأحياء أو الذين مازالوا أحياءا ويمرون أو يلتقون معا فى هذا الممر باسمه الجديد ..
تحياتى وخالص تمنياتى*  ..

----------


## daria

والدي الحبيب جدا 
منذ قرأت كلماتك في يومها  ::  
وانا افكر ماذا اكتب ::  
اتعلم والدي؟
حينما كتبت هذا الموضوع كان فعلا من داخلي ::  
ولكن ان اكتب عن واقع لا اراه
لا استطيع
ولكن وعد
اذا استطعت ستكون عيناك اول من تقع على كلماتي ::   ::

----------


## atefhelal

*أنا فى الإنتظار ياداريا .. أنا أعلم أن الإبداع لحظة .. ولقد كنت أعلم جنودى فى حرب أكتوبر أن الشجاعة لحظة وموقف فقد تفزع الأم من صرصار يجرى فى مطبخها ولكنها تهاجم ثعبانا أو أسدا يهدد طفلها .. والإلهام بالنسبة للفنان هو لحظة وموقف أيضا .. فلن أستعجلك ولكن لاتتكاسلى حين تأتيك تلك اللحظة ..

مع خالص تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا الله!؟
عزيزتى دارية
كيف لم تقع عيناى على هذا العمل إلا الآن
إن هذا العمل سيحتاج منى إلى مشاركات عديدة جدا على ما أعتقد
وهذه المشاركة ستكون سريعة ولكننى أعدك بالعودة للمناقشة الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله
أولا أنا تعجبت كثيرا من ردود الأعضاء عليك فى البداية
ولكننى إكتشفت بعد فترة أننى فى قاعة القضايا السياسية ولست فى صفحة القصص الأدبية
يا لها من مفارقة عجيبة
كيف وضعت أجمل قصصك فى صفحة السياسة ؟؟
ولكن حسنا فعلت
أتعرفين لماذا؟؟
لأننى رأيت هذا الكم من التفاعل وعن  طريق أكثر أعضاء المنتدى ثقافة وإطلاع
وهل تعرفين أن أكثر الأعمال نجاحا هو  أكثرها إثارة للجدل؟
ولكننى قبل الأسترسال فى وصف إنبهارى بقصتك الجميلة أحب أن أسجل إعتراضى على الأخطاء الإملائية
سوف أفصل لك تلك الأخطاء وبعض عيوب الكتابة فى مشاركة قادمة أو فى رسالة إن شاء الله
أما من الناحية الأدبية
مع إحترامى لكل الكتابات الأدبية داخل المنتدى سواء كانوا أعضاء فى أى جهات أدبية أو .. أو ...
لم يلفت نظرى حتى الآن سوى (البنا)
وأنت بقصتك هذه لفت نظرى أيضا
أستطيع أن أذكر لك مئات الأقلام التى قابلتها فى حياتى 
ولكن كم قلم من هذه الأقلام كان متفردا ومبدعا؟؟
عموما ثقى تماما أننى لا أجاملك
وأن أى عمل ستكتبينه ولن يعجبنى فسوف أقوم بتوبيخك كثيرا 
وسوف أستمر فى ذلك إلى أن تطلبى منى أن أتوقف عن إبداء رأيى المتواضع فى أعمالك
ولكن نصيحتى التى سوف أكررها دائما
إقرأى كثيرا ولا تتوقفى عن القراءة
إلتهمى كل ما تقع عليه عيناك
لا تكررى نفسك ولا تتوقفى كثيرا عند عمل ناجح لك
ولا تقلدى أحد أبدا
ولى عودة أخرى يا أديبة المستقبل رغم أنف كل من لن يعجبه كلامى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

[frame="1 80"]الأول شوية غلاسة منى
اللون الأحمر للتصحيح
واللون الأخضر للكلمات التى لم أفهم سبب وجودها
واللون الأزرق إعتراض على الكتابة بالعامية (إعتراضى على أن الكاتب يتكلم بالعامية وليس على تكلم الشخصيات بها) ولى أكثر من عودة إن شاء الله[/frame]
شوية شباب في الجامعة وبالتحديد في عين شمس ومكانهم الدايم ممر تل ابيب (اللي مايعرفوش يسال عليه دة اللي بيتجمع فيها أقسام الاداب خاصة علم نفس وعربي وجغرافيا[/b][/color][/size][/font][/right]

*سامح:لأمش كفاية الحر.......لا ومظاهرات.. بيجيبوا حناجرهم دي منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*علي: ياعم ليهم حق ..الاسرائيلين اغتالوا عرفات ..عايز ايه اكتر من كدة؟؟؟؟؟*
*مني(ودي بقي المثقفة اللي فيهم ):لا لو سمحت ..هو لسه في المستشفي ولسه عايش واصاباته مش خطيرة*
*هيام:لا خطيرة.. الجزيرة قالت كدة*
*سامح:بابا بيقولي الجزيرة دي عملاء الامريكان ..ازاي تصدقيهم؟؟*
*هيام:عملاء امريكان.....باباك اللي بيقول كدة ؟!! خلي حد غيره يتكلم*
*سامح:بتلمحي لايه يا هيام؟؟ بابا بريء من تهمة المخدرات دي ..مش كل رجل اعمال يبقي بيهرب فلوسه وبتاع مخدرات ..وكمان المحكمة برئته.. انتي حتتهميه؟؟ ولا صدقتي انك في حقوق ولا ايه؟؟*
*علي:بس تعرفوا الفلسطينين دول بيصعبوا عليا اوي*
*مجدي:مايصعبش عليك غالي يا خويا السادات ياما قالهم اجيبلوكوا نص القدس وهما اللي مريضيوش*
*سامح:عشان النص كان غالي عليهم كان باليورو*
*نهي:وكمان مصر ياما حاربت عشانهم في 48 ومش عارفة حروب ايه كدة.... المهم ان احنا عملنا كتير والحرب والحاجات دي بيتاخد من موارد البلد واحنا عندنا ازمة اقتصادية وربنا بيقول(واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة) واحنا مش عندنا الاستطاعة*
*مني:لا لا يا نهي بلاش تأويل للقران......*
*قاطعتها نهي:انا ب.......بأيه؟؟ اوعي تكوني بتشتميني*
*ضحك الجميع لان نهي قضت حياتها كلها في امريكا وملهاش في العربي اوي*
*سامح:بس النهاردة الراديو خرف عندي وجاب الاخبار ولو اني ضابطه علي الاف ام ولقيتهم بيقولوا ان الدول العربية حيبقي ليها رد فعل قوي اوي*
*سابوا الموضوع وقعدوا ساعة يتكلموا علي الاف ام*
*ويقولوا واحد اتنيييييييييييييين ........تلاتة وفي نفس واحد*
*مية فصلة وستة من عشرة ........نجوم اف ام* 
*علي:يووووووووووووووه انا زهقت من كدة.. مابنعملش حاجة زي مانكون مكسحين.. بيفكروني بسارونة ابن عمي.. مش قادر يخلي مدرب النادي عنده يديهم الملعب يومين.. مع ان المدرب دة لو بس يقولوا علي السجاير المتغمسة اللي بيجيبها للعيال اللي بيتدربوا ..يروح في داهية.. بس هما عيال عبط*
*سامح:الواحد مش عارف يصدق مين ولا مين الجزيرة ولا الcnn*
*ولا الجرايد ولا الناس ..أنا شخصيا مش باصدق حد*
*علي:كلهم خونة وعملاء يابني كلهم كدة متلمين علي الشعوب الغلابة.. إحنا*
*مني: ولا غلابة ولا حاجة.. مفيش حاجة تيجي بالساهل لو احنا بنحرص علي ان الاخبار تيجيلنا صحيحة ..والمرة اللي الاعلام يخدعنا يبقي لينا موقف.. ماكنش دة حصل.. وزي ماالناس بتنزل شغلها عشان تجيب فلوس.. نعمل مجهود عشان نجيب اخبار صحيحة*
*سامح:والاخبار الصحيحة في الوجبة الصحيحة واسال استشير*
*ويكمل علي : تاكل كدة ....تبقي كدة وتاكل كدة تبقي كدة*
*يضحك الجميع*
*مني:ماتنساش ان في مهمة علينا اننا نعرف الاجانب اللي بيحصل في فلسطين والعراق عشان الغرب هناك بيغطوا علي الاخبار دي*
*نهي: لا بقي انا ابن خالتي عايش هناك وبيقولي دول عارفين كل حاجة بس بيستعبطوا وكمان هناك في ديموقراطية.. بيعرفوهم كل حاجة وبيسيبوهم يتظاهروا ويقولوا رايهم (yes or noo)*
*سامح:ابن خالتك بتاع (بريتني)*
*نهي: اه* 
*وقعدوا ساعة يتكلموا علي بريتني..............................*
*سامح: طب قوليله عايز صورة واخر شريط ليها تصدقوا يا جماعة ان ابن خالتها صديق شخصي لبريتني*
*علي: وقايلها انه مسلم وعربي؟؟*
*نهي: لا طبعا انت عايز ماحدش يكلمه ولا يحترمه*
*مني: بيضيع هويته ودينه حرام عليه* 
*مجدي: لوكنا عايشين في عصر جمال عبد الناصر ماكنش حصل كدة .........*
*سامح: يادي جمال .....شخصيا باحس السادات افضل وممكن اقولك موقف ناس كتيرمش خدوا بالهم منه وبيدل موقفه دة لي ذكاء شديد*
*مجدي: قول*
*سامح: شوفته لما مراته قالتله عايزة اتعلم النيشان عشان لو حد جه يضربك ادافع عنك قالها لا انتي بس صوتي بالصوت الحياني ...........شوفت كان ممكن يسيبها تتعلم النيشان كان ممكن يدخلها الجيش كمان لكن بذكائه كان عارف ان صويتها مفعوله اشد*
*مجدي:تصدق انك اهبل  يا ابني د الفيلم**طب شفت خالتي فرنسا؟؟؟؟؟**وقعدوا  ساعة يتكلموا  علي مني زكي  وخالتي فرنسا**طب لعلمك بقي جمال اذكي .. كل الناس بتقول علي جمال كان ليه عنين اسد ..والاسد مفيش اذكي منه**مني: خرجتوا عن الموضوع كنا بنتكلم  عن السادات وجمال عبد الناصر* *والمرة دي اتكلموا  5 دقايق*
*علي: فكرتوني في بت اسمها سعاد ...شبه باسكال مشعلاني حاتجنن واصاحبها ..انتي بقي يا مني تيجيبلي كتاب مختصر عن جمال عبد الناصر عشان هي مشتركة في الحزب الناصري واخشلها من هنا يمكن ربنا ينفخ في صورتي وترضي.. قولوا امين*
*الجميع في صوت واحدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييين*
*مني : ادعوا للفلسطينين احسن*
*نهي: لا انا سمعت ان الدعاء بيستجاب من العبد الصالح*
*والنبي دي مناظر ناس صالحين .........تبص مني حواليها تلاقي سامح وموبيله اللي في كاميرا وكل شوية يوقف واحد عشان يصور بنت وراه حلوة وتلاقي علي بلبسه الامريكي الصريح ونهي اللي الكلية كلها بتتفرج ليها لانها بتبين اقل ما بتخبي......وووووووووو*
*مني:معلش يا جماعة بس لازم يكون لينا رد فعل.. احنا الشباب والمفروض نكون احسن من كدة ..نصلح من نفسنا الاول*
*سامح : يادي البتاع ..ناس تقولك صلح من نفسك وناس تقولك دة مالوش فايدة.. المهم يا جماعة انا زهقت.. نسمع لمين وناخد بكلام مين؟؟* 
*كل حاجة الشباب الشباب.. مفيش حاجة بتطلع كدة شيطاني.. الشاب عشان يطلع كويس لازم ابوه يكون كويس وجده مش تاريخه وبس انا مش فاكر جدي اللي طلع الهكسوس من مصر ولا اللي طلع التتار ولا اللي حارب مع صلاح الدين ولا اللي كان في اكتوبر وحتي لو فاكرهم سيبنا من الماضي بقي زيدنا وعدنا فيه كتير*
*اللي قدامي جدي وابويا ولا عملوا حاجة ليه متوقعين اني انا اللي اعمل حاجة ولعلمك يا هيام كلامك صح!!!!!!!!*
*ليه احنا اللي حنحرر فلسطين ومش عارف ايه؟؟*
*عشان جينا في عصر الكمبيوتر والنت؟؟؟اسم الله عليهم الكمبيوتر مليان اغاني وجيمز.. واسال اي واحد فاتح نت كافيه يقولك الشباب بييجوا يدخلوا علي المواقع لسيكو سيكو.. ياإما الشات عشان يصاحبوا*
*ولا عشان جايين في عصر العولمة ؟؟ادي احنا عرفنا بريتني وجنيفر لوبيز وقوليلي مين كدة عارف مدام كوري ..........ولا عشان ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مش فاهم الكبار دول مازرعوش عشان يحصدوا..مصر اديتني ايه عشان اطلع كويس؟؟ ولا العرب دول.. الاغنياء منهم بيقولوا علينا معفنين وبنروح نشتغل عندهم عشان فلوسهم ويقولوا لنا لو كنتوا لقيتوا شغل في بلادكم ماكنتوش جيتوا.. واللي افقر مننا طمعانين في فلوسنا* 
*زهقنا بقي*
*يسكت الجميع ويبصوا لسامح مستغربين* 
*سامح: اه.. انا مش شاب روش وبس.. لا ..باسمع اخبار وباغلي من جوايا وبيبقي نفسي اعمل حاجة لكن ايه يشجعني؟؟ اسمع في اي مكان تلاقيهم نقد نقد بس. الجيل الجديد.......بوظوا اللغة .طيب خلوا الدراسة ممتعة ومبدعة واللغة العربية جميلة حببونا في العشر بدل الكليبات واحنانطلع بنحب اللغة العربية ..غريب امركم !!!!!!!!!الجيل الجديد كسول؟؟........هاتولنا شغل واحنا نصحي من النجمة ....طول عمرنا احنا رد الفعل وهما الفعل ..كفاية ظلم بقي لينا*
*اعملوا انتوا يا كبار حاجة واحنا وراكم ..وبعدها احنا الاول لما نبقي كبار لكن مش كدة ساعدونا بقي اقفوا جنبنا عشان نعمل حاجة*
*زهقنا بقي.........................................*
*علي:عندك حق كل يوم اسمع الاخبار اتجنن واقعد اسال ليه بس ليه بيحصل كدة ..طب بابا وماما جابوني ليه مادام حاجي الدنيا اتذل واتهان كدة ؟؟لاني عربي ولاني مسلم ولاني مصري؟؟* 
*نهي: انا كنت في امريكا مش قادرة ارفع راسي هناك ولما جيت هنا قلت نساعد بعضنا عرب وشباب ونعمل حاجة.. جيت لقيت الوضع كدة*
*مجدي: فاكرة نفسك كوندليزا رايس؟؟*
*مني: رضي الله عنها...... ايه يا مجدي؟؟ ارحمنا ..احنامحتقرين نفسنا كفاية ..بنقعد قدام الافلام والاغاني لاربعة الفجر ومابنقدرش نخليهالاربعة وتلت عشان الفجر والصلاة.. بنتفرج علي الكليبات ونتضايق لو لقينا الاخبار ونحولها ........اه وحشين وبنحتقر نفسنا ..بس لو احنا السبب واحنا اللي عاملين في نفسنا كدة يقلولونا واحنا نحرق نفسنا في ميدان عام.. او حل احسن ..يركنونا علي جنب ويعملوا هما الحكام العظماء يعملوا هما*
*انتوا مش عارفين المعاناة اللي انا فيها ..باقعد اقرا واقرا واقرا وبالتالي باتعذب واتعذب لاني بعرف والحقيقة صعبة اوي والله* 
*سامح: والحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*علي: علي الاقل ندور علي حل دي اقل حاجة ونتكلم ونتحاور* 
*يمكن يمكن*
[right][font=Tahoma][size=3][color=navy][b]ولا ايه يا شباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## daria

متهيألي انا شكلي وحش جدا جدا
بس انا فعلا كتبت ردي مرتين
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الانترنت اللي مش بيتكب ردي وبيفصل زي العيال الصغيرة جدا
طبعا يا احمد ردي واضح ومعروف
كل الشكر طبعا على ثنائك الصادق 
وعلى اللي بتقول عليه غلاسة وباقول عليه من عشمك فيا وانك بتحب كل حاجة صح
سبحان الله رغم اني قريت كلامك كذا مرة
بس كل مرة كأنى بقرأه لاول مرة
من صدقه فعلا
شكرااااااا
إيمان

----------


## الصعيدي

*العزيزة داريا*
*ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. معقول أنا ما شفتش العمل الرائع ده قبل كده .. وازاي الحاجات دي تستخبى ؟؟
الحقيقة دي مش قصة ومش رواية .. وانما هي خطرات قلب صادق .. يعيش آلام الأمة وآمالها .. معقول لسه فيه شباب وبنات في السن ده بيفكروا كده .. الحمد لله .. كده الواحد يموت وهو مطمن ..هههههههه .. فعلا أنا انبهرت بإبداعك الرائع .. وأكيد هيكون ليا معاه وقفات طويلة .. لإنه مليان اسقاطات ومحتاج وقت عشان الواحد يقراه قراءة متأنية .. أحسنت أختي الفاضلة .. ودامت لنا إبداعاتك. *

----------


## daria

> *العزيزة داريا*
> *ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. معقول أنا ما شفتش العمل الرائع ده قبل كده .. وازاي الحاجات دي تستخبى ؟؟*
> *الحقيقة دي مش قصة ومش رواية .. وانما هي خطرات قلب صادق .. يعيش آلام الأمة وآمالها .. معقول لسه فيه شباب وبنات في السن ده بيفكروا كده .. الحمد لله .. كده الواحد يموت وهو مطمن ..هههههههه .. فعلا أنا انبهرت بإبداعك الرائع .. وأكيد هيكون ليا معاه وقفات طويلة .. لإنه مليان اسقاطات ومحتاج وقت عشان الواحد يقراه قراءة متأنية .. أحسنت أختي الفاضلة .. ودامت لنا إبداعاتك. *


انا خلاص اتعودت على الكمبيوتر عندي بقيت اتاكد اني حطيت الرد
عشان كدة مش مستغربة دلوقتي اني باكتب الدر لتالت مرة
المهم
والله يا صعيدي انا حسيت اني في صفحة تانية لما قرأت ردك  ::   ::  
لاني متعودة انك مش بتجامل 
انا باشكرك جدا جدا وباشكر الكمبيوتر لاول المرة اللي بسببه لقيتني مش رديت فطلع الموضوع تاني
وحضرتك قريته
وانا منتظرة الوقفات الطويلة دي بفارغ الصبر
بجد شكرا 
إيمان

----------


## ديدي

اختى العزيزة ايمان
ماشاء الله عليكى
قلمك جسد الواقع باسلوب جميل ورائع
مش عارفه اقول ايه
لانه فعلا اسلوبك بهرنى وازاى مش مريت هنا قبل كدا
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى اختى الحبيبة.

----------


## حسام عمر

القصه من نوع القصص السرده للاوقاع


بجد انا بحب جدا قرايت القصص



عشان كده كل كام يوم بدخل ادور على توقيع اخى الصعيدى عشان اقرا اخر قصصه




بس بجد الموضوع رائع تشكرى عليه اخت درايا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عودة للموضوع يا إيمان
وأعتذر لأننى تلكأت كثيرا فى العودة للموضوع مرة أخرى
إن الصدق فى التناول هو أبرز ما جاء فى معالجتك لتلك القضية
لقد أحسست أننى أقف فى وسط هؤلاء الطلبة بالفعل
وطريقة تحدثهم فى تلك المرحلة السنية
وعدم قدرتهم على التركيز فى مناقشة قضية معينة 
أو إدارة حوار لمدة طويلة
فغالبا ما يتشعب الحوار إلى أشياء لا تمت بصلة إلى الموضوع الأصلى
وتوهم إيمان قارئها بتفوقه على أبطالها
فيتهكم على هؤلاء الشباب 
وضحالة ثقافتهم
ومصادر معلوماتهم المشوشة
وطريقة تفكيرهم السطحية
وهنا يقع القارىء فى الفخ المنصوب له
ويكتشف أن هؤلاء الشباب لا يقلون عنه وطنية وربما يفوقونه فى صدقهم وعدم تجملهم
إنهم متطلعون للأفضل
والذنب ليس ذنبهم بالمرة
بل هو ذنب ذلك الجيل الأكبر والذى دائما ما ينظر لنفسه بنرجسية 
وينظر للأجيال الصغيرة بتعال وكبرياء
بينما تتضح له الحقيقة فى أنه لم يؤد دوره الحقيقى
 كما ينبغى وبالصورة السليمة التى تحقق تواصل الأجيال
وهنا مكمن العبقرية فى تلك القصة

----------


## الصعيدي

> سامح : يادي البتاع ناس تقولك صلح من نفسك وناس تقولك دة مالوش فايدة المهم الجماعة انا زهقت نسمع لمين وناخد بكلام مين 
> كل حاجة الشباب الشباب مفيش حاجة بتطلع كدة شيطاني الشاب عشان يطلع كويس لازم ابوه يكون كويس وجده مش تاريخه وبس انا مش فاكر جدي اللي طلع الهكسوس من مصر ولا اللي طلع التتار ولا اللي حارب مع صلاح الدين ولا اللي كان في اكتوبر وحتي لو فاكرهم سيبنا من الماضي بقي زيدنا وعدنا فيه كتير
> اللي قدامي جدي وابويا ولا عملوا حاجة ليه متوقعين اني انا اللي اعمل حاجة ولعلمك يا هيام كلامك صح!!!!!!!!
> ليه احنا اللي حنحرر فلسطين ومش عارف ايه
> عشان جينا في عصر الكمبيوتر والنت؟؟؟اسم الله عليهم الكمبيوتر مليان اغاني وجيمز واسال اي واحد فاتح نت كافيه يقولك الشباب بييجوا يدخلوا علي المواقع لسيكو سيكو ياما الشات عشان يصاحبوا
> ولا عشان جايين في عصر العولمة ادي احنا عرفنا بريتني وجنيفر لوبيز وقوليلي مين كدة عارف مدام كوري ..........ولا عشان ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مش فاهم الكبار دول مازرعوش عشان يحصدوا..مصر اديتني ايه عشان اطلع كويس ولا العرب دول الاغنياء منهم بيقولوا علينا معفنين وبنروح نشتغل عندهم عشان فلوسهم ويقولونا لو كنتوا لقيتوا شغل في بلادكم ماكنتوش جيتوا واللي افقر مننا طمعانين في فلوسنا 
> زهقنا بقي
> يسكت الجميع ويبصوا لسامح مستغربين 
> ...


*المرة دي أشكر احمد ناصر انه رجعني للموضوع .. الواحد ذاكرته بقت ضعيفة جدا .. عاوز هارد جديد .. ههههههههه .. 
الحقيقة انا وقفت كتير قدام الموضوع .. يمكن لإن الواحد مش محتك بوسط الجامعة من زمان ما بقاش عارف الطلبة بيفكروا في ايه .. واهتماماتهم ايه .. الصورة العامة ما تطمنش .. ولكن برضه في ظروف خاصة تطلع حاجات من طلبة الجامعة تحسس الواحد ان الأجيال الجديدة فيها نفس الحماسة والرغبة في التحرر من القيود المفروضة عليها .. رغبة في انها تعمل حاجة وتتحمل مسئوليتها اللي ما حدش هيشيلها غيرهم .. الشباب هم عدة الأمة وعتادها .. الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ربنا نصره بالشباب .. الشباب هو فعلا أمل الأمة .. وواضح الحمد لله ان الأمل موجود .. مهما الإعلام غطى عليه .. مهما الصورة كانت مليانة تشويش من الفيديو كليب والجواز العرفي والإدمان .. بس هتفضل دايما قلوب شبابنا مشغولة ومهمومة بهم البلد ومستقبل البلد
عشان كده أنا بقيت سعيد جدا يا إيمان من عرضك للواقع زي ماهو بالضبط .. كان نفسي أشوف الصورة دي بالوضوح ده من زمان .. اللي بيجري ورا دنيا .. واللي بيجري ورا بنت .. واللي مشغول بنفسه .. كل واحد من دول .. فيه حتة بتنادي عليه دايما بإنه لازم يبقى راجل ويتحمل المسئولية .. كل دول فعلا ساعة الأزمة بيفوقوا .. 
بس مين المسئول عن الضياع اللي هم فيه .. مش عارفين طريقهم .. مش عارفين رايحين فين ولا جايين منين .. وازاي يحققوا اللي هم عايزينه .. هل ماعادش فيه زعامات وطنية يتجمع حواليها الشباب .. هل ما بقاش فيه قيادات مخلصة تاخد بإيدهم .. أعتقد إن فيه .. والبلد ما زالت بخير .. لكن الإعلام بيلغي العقول .. النظام بيرفض ظهور أي حد .. يبقى مافيش قدامنا غير ان احنا ندور بنفسنا .. وما نيأسش لإن اليأس معناه ضياعنا كلنا .. 
كلمة أخيرة .. أول الطريق هو الرجوع الى الله سبحانه وتعالى .. لإن القلوب بإيديه .. ونور البصيرة بإيديه .. وهو القادر انه ينور لنا طريقنا ويهدي قلوبنا .. نبدأ فعلا بإصلاح نفسنا والرجوع إلى الله عشان نستحق فعلا ان ربنا ينور لنا طريقنا .. 
أختي إيمان .. جزاك الله كل خير .. وأجمل تهنئة ليكي أخت إيمان على موضوعك الرائع.*

----------


## daria

> اختى العزيزة ايمان
> ماشاء الله عليكى
> قلمك جسد الواقع باسلوب جميل ورائع
> مش عارفه اقول ايه
> لانه فعلا اسلوبك بهرنى وازاى مش مريت هنا قبل كدا
> تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى اختى الحبيبة.


العزيزة ديدي
والله ردك من اكتر الردود اللي اسعدتني 
انا متشكرة جدا حقيقي
وماتقوليش حاجة انا ماستحقش كل دة ::  
والتحيات والتقدير مردود اليكِ مع كل الشكر
إيمان  ::

----------


## daria

العزيز حسام عمر

اسعدني ان اعجبك طرحي
ولديك كل الحق لمتابعة الصعيدي وموضوعاته ::  
اشكرك على مرورك 
دمت بود
إيمان ::

----------


## daria

> إن الصدق فى التناول هو أبرز ما جاء فى معالجتك لتلك القضية
> لقد أحسست أننى أقف فى وسط هؤلاء الطلبة بالفعل
> وطريقة تحدثهم فى تلك المرحلة السنية
> وعدم قدرتهم على التركيز فى مناقشة قضية معينة 
> أو إدارة حوار لمدة طويلة
> فغالبا ما يتشعب الحوار إلى أشياء لا تمت بصلة إلى الموضوع الأصلى
> 
> 
> *فعلا يا احمد بالذات النقطة دي وكمان الملل بسرعة من مجرد المناقشة * 
> ...


*دة كان والله يا احمد واحد من ارائي واللي البعض وافقني عليه او لأ*
*ولو تلاحظ ماشاء الله الصفحات اللي فاتت اللي فيها اراء الاعضاء*
*ماشاء الله* 
*طلعت بالنقاش معاهم بفايدة بصراحة* 
*واديك رجعت الموضوع*
*شكرا ليك وتسلم ايدك*
*وكعادتك تحليلك جميل*
*وبتفهم الكاتب عايز يقول ايه * 
*احمد انت عارف اد ايه انا مبسوطة بردك فمش حاتكلم اكتر* 
*دام لي مرورك*
*إيمان*

----------


## daria

> *المرة دي أشكر احمد ناصر انه رجعني للموضوع .. الواحد ذاكرته بقت ضعيفة جدا .. عاوز هارد جديد .. ههههههههه ..* 
> *الحقيقة انا وقفت كتير قدام الموضوع .. يمكن لإن الواحد مش محتك بوسط الجامعة من زمان ما بقاش عارف الطلبة بيفكروا في ايه .. واهتماماتهم ايه .. الصورة العامة ما تطمنش .. ولكن برضه في ظروف خاصة تطلع حاجات من طلبة الجامعة تحسس الواحد ان الأجيال الجديدة فيها نفس الحماسة والرغبة في التحرر من القيود المفروضة عليها .. رغبة في انها تعمل حاجة وتتحمل مسئوليتها اللي ما حدش هيشيلها غيرهم .. الشباب هم عدة الأمة وعتادها .. الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ربنا نصره بالشباب .. الشباب هو فعلا أمل الأمة .. وواضح الحمد لله ان الأمل موجود .. مهما الإعلام غطى عليه .. مهما الصورة كانت مليانة تشويش من الفيديو كليب والجواز العرفي والإدمان .. بس هتفضل دايما قلوب شبابنا مشغولة ومهمومة بهم البلد ومستقبل البلد*
> *عشان كده أنا بقيت سعيد جدا يا إيمان من عرضك للواقع زي ماهو بالضبط .. كان نفسي أشوف الصورة دي بالوضوح ده من زمان .. اللي بيجري ورا دنيا .. واللي بيجري ورا بنت .. واللي مشغول بنفسه .. كل واحد من دول .. فيه حتة بتنادي عليه دايما بإنه لازم يبقى راجل ويتحمل المسئولية .. كل دول فعلا ساعة الأزمة بيفوقوا ..* 
> *بس مين المسئول عن الضياع اللي هم فيه .. مش عارفين طريقهم .. مش عارفين رايحين فين ولا جايين منين .. وازاي يحققوا اللي هم عايزينه .. هل ماعادش فيه زعامات وطنية يتجمع حواليها الشباب .. هل ما بقاش فيه قيادات مخلصة تاخد بإيدهم .. أعتقد إن فيه .. والبلد ما زالت بخير .. لكن الإعلام بيلغي العقول .. النظام بيرفض ظهور أي حد .. يبقى مافيش قدامنا غير ان احنا ندور بنفسنا .. وما نيأسش لإن اليأس معناه ضياعنا كلنا ..* 
> *كلمة أخيرة .. أول الطريق هو الرجوع الى الله سبحانه وتعالى .. لإن القلوب بإيديه .. ونور البصيرة بإيديه .. وهو القادر انه ينور لنا طريقنا ويهدي قلوبنا .. نبدأ فعلا بإصلاح نفسنا والرجوع إلى الله عشان نستحق فعلا ان ربنا ينور لنا طريقنا ..* 
> *أختي إيمان .. جزاك الله كل خير .. وأجمل تهنئة ليكي أخت إيمان على موضوعك الرائع.*


رد كهذا يترك وحده بلا تعليق
فأي محاولة للرد او التعليق ستكون سخيفة
فقط الشكر
الكثير منه
إيمان ::

----------


## حسام عمر

للرفع

 واعيد شكر اختى ايمان على الموضوع

----------


## nariman

*كنت باتصفح كده وبالصدفة لقيت الموضوع ده 
رجعني لذكريات حلوة حتى من عنوانه
ممر تل أبيب وتجمع قسم العبري.. كانت أيامي الأجمل بلا شك 

تحياتي يا داريا .. ووحشتينا 

*

----------


## سوما

بجد موضوع جميل وحوار أجمل يمكن عشان ممكن يكون بيحصل ادامنا فعلاً,,,,, 
ربنا يصلح الحال دايما يارب .. :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الموضوع ده
كتبته داريا (إيمان فاروق) عام 2004
وكان من ضمن عدة موضوعات ومشاركات جالت بخاطرى عند قيام ثورة الغضب ضد الفساد
تحية لشباب مصر الذى أعاد إكتشاف نفسه من جديد
ورحم الله شهداء هذه الثورة المجيدة
 :f2:

----------


## atefhelal

> *داريا .. أو عزيزتى ابنتى إيمان*
> 
> *قرأت حكايتك برموزها للمرة الثانية ، وعندما أبديت إعجابى بها أول مرة كان سببه تلك الصورة الصادقة التى نقلتيها لنا عن كيف يتشكل عقل شبابنا مع أمور واقعنا الحالى بأسلوب شيق مع التزامك بخط بسيط للفهم الناضج المشترك ببعض المداعبة من اللغة للمشاعر .. فالجمال فى روايتك هو منطقها وصدق عباراتها على ألسنة شبابنا التائه ، دون إخضاع العبارات فيها لمعايير الصدق أو الكذب الجامدة ، وهى فى جملتها ليست لغوا أو خالية من المعنى ... بل كل كلمة بها تشكلت عندى فى معانى كثيرة...*
> 
> *وجمال روايتك يتمثل أيضا فى النقلات الفجائية من مشكلة لأخرى على لسان أبطالك يربطها جميعا خيطا واحدا ، فمن مشكلة فلسطين إلى مشكلة الإعلام إلى مشكلة البطالة وهكذا .. إلى السؤال الذى ألح على سامح أحد أبطال روايتك الذى لايؤمن بالمظاهرات المحبوسة داخل الجدران إلى تهكمه على الإعلام والأحوال بقوله : " إن الأخبار الصحيحة فى الوجبة الصحيحة" ، ثم انتقاله إلى اتهام الشباب بالكسل وعدم مسئوليتة عن البطالة وفقدانه كل حلم وحيلة أمامها ، ثم يسأل أخيرا عن الحل ؟!! ، وأعتبر أن شخصية سامح هى شخصية محورية فى روايتك .. أما نهى على سبيل المثال فقد غلب عليها الإحساس بالمشكلة الإقتصادية ، وقد يرجع هذا إلى ضغط الزخم الإعلامى الجارف للسلع الإستهلاكية والكمالية بعد عودتها من أمريكا ، فتحولت إلى شخصية سلبية رغم مطالبتها بشيئ تعجز عنه على مستوى الفرد وهو إعادة ترتيب البيت من الداخل والإستعداد بالقوة والمقدرة قبل مواجهة أعدائنا ، فتتهمها منى بتأويل القرآن لمجرد المخالفة فى الرأى كظاهرة غالبة على شباب اليوم ...*
> 
> *أما النظرة السطحية لبعض أبطال روايتك بلجوئهم إلى تبرير ظاهرة سلبيتهم وعبثيتهم دون تفسيرها ، ولومهم الآباء فى هذا الشأن طبقا للعبارة التى جاءت على لسان أحد الأبطال : " أن الكبار مازرعوش علشان يحصد الصغار .. ومصر إديتنا إيه علشان نطلع كويسين " .. فهذا تصوير جيد لقطاع كبير من شباب هذا اليوم ، وصل إلى سلبيته نتيجة عدم التواصل الصادق والجيد بين الأجيال فى الخبرة والقيم والإنتماء .. ولكن على مستوى الأسرة لاتستطيع تلك العينة من الشباب نكران فضل ومجهود الآباء فى تنشئتهم ، فكم عانى الآباء على مستوى الأسرة وحرموا أنفسهم من الكماليات وبعض الضروريات ليتمكنوا من الصرف على أبنائهم فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة ويجنبوهم قدر استطاعتهم الإحساس بالعجز أمام مشاكل الحياة ، والكل يعلم أن عناصر تنشئة المواطن معقدة ومتشابكة فى زمن التليفزيون والدش والكومبيوتر والموبايل ، وفى زمن ضعف فيه دور المدرسة فى المرحلة الإبتدائية ، وتبقى للآباء دورا غاية فى الضعف وخاصة مع الفقر وتفشى البطالة .. المشكلة التى وصلنا لها هى نتيجة لتراكمات معقدة فوق قدرة إنسان بمفرده ، وقد بذل الآباء على مستوى الأفراد كل مافى قدرتهم فى محاولة للإنقاذ ، ولاأذكر هنا شهداء معارك 48 ، 56 ، 67 ، 1973 .. ولكنى أذكر على سبيل المثال اعتصام عمال شركة الحديد والصلب لثلاثة أيام متواصلة داخل الشركة وكان من بينهم أم أولادى رحمها الله فى نهاية عام 1969 مطالبين بزيادة الأجر والحوافز أسوة بشركات أخرى ولمقابلة الزيادة فى أسعار السلع الرئيسية .. وتم تنفيذ مطالبهم .. وبعد ذلك جاء السادات وفرح بلقب "كبير العائلة" الذى اختاره لنفسهوأكثر من الوعود بالرخاء مقابل السلام وتوقيع معاهدة كامب دافيد ، وعندما ضج الناس من موجات الغلاء المتلاحقة انتفضوا فى شوارع القاهرة ، ففرض حظرا للتجول وقُتل بعض آبائكم فى تلك الإنتفاضة ، وأطلق عليها السادات انتفاضة الحرامية ، لقد تعب الآباء حقا والأمثلة كثيرة لتعبهم ولما لاقوه نتيجة صراخهم .. إلى أن اضطروا أخيرا للتقوقع حفاظا على صغارهم وأملا فى تنشئتهم لإكمال دورهم فى حب مصر .... إن سامح هو أنضج شخصية فى روايتك لأنه على الأقل سأل عن الحل ومن أجل ذلك فإنى أهديه ماكتبته فى الستينيات من القرن الماضى بالرابط المذكور بعد بعنوان "نهاية الطريق" :*
> 
> *http://www.helalsoftware.net/atef/atef.html*


أين هى داريا الآن ، التى كانت بنت الثامنة عشر عام 2004 ، وأين غيرها من مختلف المراحل العمرية الذين كانوا يملأون قاعة السياسة فى ذلك الوقت ، بنقاء عقيدتهم وارتقاء عواطفهم وطهر أحلامهم وطموحاتهم إلى مستقبل أفضل لمصر ولأبناء مصر ، كان كلهم دون استثناء من الواعدين بفكرهم المستنير وإرادتهم التى لاتلين  بحتمية الحركة القوية المستنيرة  الرائدة إلى ميدان التحرير وإلى كل ميادين وشوارع مدن مصر المحروسة فى إعلان ثورى غاضب من تردى مكانة مصر فى نظام عالم اليوم ، ومن سحبها المتعمد بأيدى مفسديها إلى قاع قيعان التخلف .... 
ورغم أنى كنت ألاحظ  أن كل زملاء وزميلات قاعة السياسة فى أعوام 2004 ، 2005 ، 2006 كانوا جميعا يشكلون نسيجا إجتماعيا واحدا رغم الإختلاف فى مراحلهم العمرية ، ويشترك معظمهم فى شيئ واحد هو أنه قد تراكم فى نفوسهم الإحساس بعدم الثقة فى النظام الحاكم ، وعدم الثقة فى الحكومات التى تعاقبت مع نظام السادات ونظام مبارك ، بل  وعدم الثقة أيضا فى أى حكومات تأتى تحت نفس النظام ، حيث كانت تمضى الحكومة وتأتى حكومة أخرى وقد تفاقمت مشاكل مصر وزادت أحوالها تخلفا وفقرا وقهرا ، إلا أنهم كانوا يتفقون أيضا فى حلم واحد ، كان كالجنين يتحرك فى ضمائرهم الحية وإرادتهم اليقظة ، فى انتظار لحظة الإكتمال والإنطلاق لتنظيف وجه مصر مما علق به من فساد المفسدين ... 
كان ذلك جيل أعوام 2004 ،2005، 2006 بقاعة السياسة ، ثم عندما هبت على القاعة ريح الإحتقان والفتنة بين الطوائف والعقائد ، سنة وشيعة ونصارى ومسلمين وغير ذلك ، هرب من القاعة معظم زملاء وزميلات هذا الجيل الجميل .. وأخشى الآن استمرار الإحتقان فى صورة أخرى بين سلفيين مختلفين وليبراليين مختلفين وأسماء أخرى ماأنزل الله بها من سلطان لتيارات دخيلة أو متحولة على ساحة العمل الوطنى ، وأدعوا الله متمنيا أن يعود جيل أعوام 2004 ، 2005 ، 2006  أو بعضه بنقائه واستنارته لقاعة السياسة ليختلط بأحلامه النبيلة مع جزء من زملاء القاعة الحاليين ... 

وفى المداخلة المقتبسة عاليه أهديت لـ "سامح" أنضج شخصية فى رواية العزيزة "داريا" ماكتبته فى الستينيات من القرن الماضى بعنوان "نهاية الطريق" ، ولإختلاف رابطها الحالى والدومين ، أعود فأهديها له ولنفسى بالرابط التالى :
*نهاية الطريق* _مع أمنية أرجو أن تتحقق ، وهى أن تعود "داريا" إلى منتدى أبناء مصر ومعها جيلها الواعد بالخير لمصر ولأبناء مصر ._

----------

